# تعليم مرئي ومسموع لبرنامج Land



## فواز العنسي (18 مارس 2007)

تعليم مرئي ومسموع ليرنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب 
الدرس الاول:
http://rapidshare.com/files/2159115...___1605___1588___1585___1608___1593_.rar.html
الدرس الثاني:
http://rapidshare.com/files/2159730...___1604___1606___1602___1575___1591_.rar.htmlhttp://rapidshare.com/files/21597309/2NO___1575


----------



## فواز العنسي (18 مارس 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثالث :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2160825...__1604____1575___1604___1606___1602___15.html
الدرس الرابع :
http://rapidshare.com/files/21612070/4NO__1593___1605___1604____1587___1591___1581_.rar.html
الدرس الخامس :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2161810...___1603___1606___1578___1608___1585_.rar.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (18 مارس 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس السادس :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2162298...__1605____1605___1587___1575___1585_.rar.html
الدرس السابع :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2162559...__1605____1575___1604___1605___1587___15.html


----------



## المهندس25 (18 مارس 2007)

شكررااا جزيلاا


----------



## sosohoho (18 مارس 2007)

شكرررررررررررا يا اخي فواز لكن ارجو منك ان تضع انت الدروس رجااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا وارجو من الله ان يكتب ذللك في حسناتك وشكرا لك


----------



## mahmoud_alex (19 مارس 2007)

اريد البرنامجAuto Disk Land Develop


----------



## sosohoho (20 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم الى الاخ العزيز فواز صراحة انا حاولت ان اتصل بالاخ جلال عن طريق التليفون لكن الرقم يمكن خطا فانا بصراحة من العراق كيف يمكن ان احصل على هذا الشرح؟ او هل انك ستحاول انزال الروابط الاخرى مع الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (21 مارس 2007)

الاخ فواز العنسي اشكرك جزير الشكر وبا رك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وزكاه عملك 
م / صلاح اليوسفي


----------



## ag438 (21 مارس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا 
ونرجوا الرفع على موقع آخر غير الرابيدشير لو تكرمت


----------



## engali1554 (21 مارس 2007)

مهندس فواز جزاك الله خير ارجو ان ترسل لي *****ك ضروري 
اخوك م/ علي الجبلي engali1554***********


----------



## engali1554 (21 مارس 2007)

بريدك الالكتروني


----------



## engali1554 (21 مارس 2007)

بريدك الالكتروني وبريدي على


----------



## engali1554 (21 مارس 2007)

بريدك الالكتروني وبريدي على ******


----------



## sosohoho (21 مارس 2007)

هل مسموح ان نضع البريد الالكتروني


----------



## sosohoho (22 مارس 2007)

نحن ننتظر على احر من الجمر لشرح الاساتذة جلال والاخ فواز نرجومنكم ان تضعو اوابط الاخر مع الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## sosohoho (22 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم السلام والتحية الى الاستاذ الكبير جلال بصراحة لقد خابرتك ايها الاخ العزيز جلال بالتلفون لكن الخط التليفون كان غير واضح وما افتهمت شي واعتذر منك لانة يمكن انا خابرتك في وقت غير منسب ولكن كيف يمكن ان نحصل على الشرح المرئي والمسموع بصراحة لديك خلفية جيدة بهذا البرنامج لكن ايها الاخ العزيز كيف يمكن ان نحصل على الشرح وانا من العراق وفي الفترة الاخيرة حصلت على شغل بهذا البرنامج فارجو منك ان تساعدني رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااء والا يمكن ان اخسر الشغل في الشركة ومشكورا لك اخوك سامر من العراق


----------



## riso (22 مارس 2007)

بارك الله فيك .. وزاد في علمك . والى الامام ان شاء الله


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (22 مارس 2007)

عندى استفسار هل يوجد شرح اضافى للبرنامج للمقطع الطولى والعرضى والاخراج ارجو من الاخ
المهند س فواز العنسي الافاده الان الشرح نا قص لبعض الاجزا متل المقطع العرضي والطولى والاخراج وشكرا


----------



## sosohoho (23 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم كيف نتصل بالاخ جلال حيث ان خط التليفون كانا غير واضح من العراق الى اليمن هل يمكن ان نراسل عن طريق الايمل او او ان اضع الايمل على الموقع ولا ادري هل مسموح ان نضع الايمل على الموقع ام لا......................................................................................?


----------



## garary (23 مارس 2007)

مشكور على الدروس حيث جارى التحميل . واود ان اطلب منك طلب لو تكرمت وهو انى احتاج الى النسخة التشغيلية من البرنامج.وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (24 مارس 2007)

شكرا كثيرا على هذا الجهد ولكن نطلب برنامج سوفت دسك 8 civill وشكرا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (25 مارس 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## فواز العنسي (25 مارس 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثامن :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2163765...__1605____1575___1604___1605___1587___15.html

الدرس التاسع :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2163462...___1608___1604___1610____1604___1604___1.html

الدرس العاشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2163022...___1589___1605___1610___1605___1610_.rar.html​ 
​


----------



## sosohoho (26 مارس 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررا لك ايها الاستاذ الكبير فواز نحن نتابع معك


----------



## haval (26 مارس 2007)

شكرا لكم على هذه الدروس الجيدة
الاخوان 
المهندس : فواز العنسي 
والمهندس : جلال العنسي 
هل يوجد عندكم كتب حول Auto DESK land developmen


----------



## engbaraa (27 مارس 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم :
أخي الكريم فواز من فضلك هل يمكن أن تعيد تحميل روابط تعليم برنامج اللاند لأنها قد انتهت صلاحيتها في موقع رابيدشير 
و ألف شكر على نشاطك و نشر مثل هذه المواضيع القيمة جداً


----------



## فكري الحمزي (27 مارس 2007)

اخي فواز انا قرات المحاضرات السابقة وجزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود ولكن موضوع الsheet manager لا يتنفذ معي ارجوا منك المساعدة وبارك الله فيك ومدك من علمه


----------



## ykingd (28 مارس 2007)

شكررااا جزيلاا


----------



## hizany (29 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
اخي العزيز شكرا على هذه المساهمة الرائعة ننتظر اكمال رفع بقية الملفات
كما يقول الله تعالى محكم كتابه:
"ان الله لا يضيع من ااحسن عملا"


----------



## mahbob (29 مارس 2007)

ألف شكر يا باشا 
جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## الليبي2008 (29 مارس 2007)

اخى العزيز فواز اتحفنا بما لديك من دروس فالروابط لاتعمل


----------



## sosohoho (29 مارس 2007)

بعضها يعمل والبعض الاخر لايعمل


----------



## فكري الحمزي (29 مارس 2007)

الاخ فواز العنسي :سؤال فني لماذا عند عمل التجليسات لsheet managerيعطي البرنامج جواب
data profile not acces وبارك الله فيك، ثم مارأيك ببرنامج دار الهندسة المرتبط بالاند مثل بنامج المهندس علي الشامي.


----------



## يوسف عبد (30 مارس 2007)

أرجو توضيح طريقة التنزيل حيث يوجد عدة خيارات أرجو من أحد الزملاء الشرح ولكم كل الشكر وللمهندس فواز مني الدعاء من مكة المكرمة حيث أعمل الآن


----------



## احمد عبداللة (30 مارس 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة*

يا جماعة انا احاول ان اقوم بتحميل الدروس لكننى لااستطيع لان الموقع RapidShare
لايسمح لى بتحميل الدروس وقد حاولت عن طريق المنتديات الاخرى تتبع طرق التنزيل من على هذا الموقع دون جدوىارجو منكم ان تجمع جميع الدروس السابقة فى ملف واحد وتوضع على الملتقى حتى نستطيع التحميل والاستفادة لان الموقع رفض ان نقوم بالتحميل من علية 
نرجوا المساعدة فى اسرع وقت ياخ فواز
فاننا منذ فترة نبحث عن طرق تعليم هذا البرنامج


----------



## hizany (31 مارس 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله
شكرا جزيلا نتمنى رفع بقية الملفات


----------



## محمد غبارة (31 مارس 2007)

مشكور جدا على هذا الشرح الرائع


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الحادي عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2377041...____1575___1604___1578___1589___1605___1.html

الدرس الثاني عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2377199...____1575___1604___1578___1589___1605___1.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثالث عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2378099...____1604___1604___1575___1585___1590_.ra.html

الدرس الرابع عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2378319...1___1593____1575___1604___1578___1589___.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (1 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الخامس عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2379996...5___1602___1591___1593____1575___1604___.html

الدرس السادس عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2380137...10___1601____1575___1604___1605___1602__.html

معلومات المشروع:
http://rapidshare.com/files/2380167...604___1605___1588___1585___1608___1593_..html


----------



## hizany (1 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله

شكرا جزيلا على هذه الاستجابة السريعة في رفع الملفات و بارك الله فيكم
ارجو بيان او اعادة رفع الملفات (8و9و10)و نكون شاكرين


----------



## أسامة احمد (2 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم....
لو سمحتوا لم استطع تحميل الملفات.....لذى ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## sosohoho (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا لك يا عبقري


----------



## haval (2 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على هذا الرائعة
ونكون شاكرين اذا كان هناك المزيد


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (2 أبريل 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
والصلاة والسلام على سيد الخلق اجمعين واله وصحبه الى يوم الدين.

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الاخوان 
المهندس : فواز العنسي والمهندس : جلال العنسي 

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم الله عنا كل خير ونسال الله لكم الجنة .
نشكركم على هذا المجهود الواضح والذي كان نتاجه هذه الدروس القيمة والتي باذن الله سوف تكون ذات فائدة للجميع .

لكم الشكر دائما.


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (2 أبريل 2007)

الاخ/
hizany حصلت معي نفس المشكلة وحلها هو تغيير امتداد الملف الى rar فقط حيث ان الامتداد السابق htm وبالتوفق

تحياتي


----------



## ابو ارجوان (3 أبريل 2007)

مشكور يا مهندس فواز


----------



## hizany (3 أبريل 2007)

االسلام عليكم 
الاخ Faiz Oreibi شكرا جزيلا على هذه الملاحظة لكن قصدي الملفات 
(8و9و10) لم اجدها حبذا لو تدلني عليها او اعادة رفعها


----------



## دايسكى (4 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## احمد عبداللة (5 أبريل 2007)

الى الاخ فواز العنسى نرجو منك اعادة تحميل الدروس فى درس واحد وذلك لان الدرس الاول هو وحدة الذى يعمل ولك جزيل الشكر 
اما الاخ Faiz Oreibi لقد قمت بتحميل الدروس لكنها لاتعمل نرجو ان تخبرنا على طريقة تحويل الملفات من امتداد rar الى htm


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 أبريل 2007)

*المسامحة*

اعذوني ياشباب لعدم تواجدي في المنتدى . الاخوة الذين نزلو الدروس ليش ما يساعدوني ويعيدوا انزالها للشباب وانا اهتم باتمام الدروس الباقية .
اما المشاكل التي تواجهكم في غير انزال الملفات يمكن كتابتها في المنتدي وانا احاول حلها هنا قدر المستطاع .
سبب عدم تواجدي في المنتدى هو العمل في مشروع طريق بعيد جداعن المناطق الحظرية ولي يوم الجمعة ارجع صنعاء والمشكلة اني حديث زواج (اربعة اشهر ) فانتزاع ساعة للمنتدى مثل انتزاع وجبة من فم الاسد ........ والدعاء ...


----------



## دلتا (5 أبريل 2007)

*أرجو المساعدة في طريقة ادخال النقاط*

لدي معلومات مساحية عن موقع لكنها تعتمد على المسافة والزاوية بين نقطتين 
كيف يمكن ادخالها الى اوتولاند


----------



## sosohoho (5 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز نقول لك الف مبروك وزواج مبارك ونتمنى لك حياة زوجية سعيدة ونشكرك على مجهودك لكن لدي سوال هل سيكون هناك دروس للمتقدمين بعدا اتمام الدروس العشرون مع جزيل الشكر للك وارجو منك ان توضح كيفية حساب الكميات بالتفصيل رجا ءا ياخ فواز وشكرا لك:77: :77: :12:


----------



## احمد عبداللة (6 أبريل 2007)

اخى العزيز دلتا ان اوتولاند مثل اوتوكاد من حيث الرسم بداخلة فانك تستطيع استعمال وسائل الرسم الموجودة فى البرنامج لرسم مشروعك عن طريق الرسم بالزاوية والمسافة ثم اختار النقاط التى ينتهى اليها رسم واخرج احداثيها من اللوحة ثم قم باضافتها يدوية الى البرنامج وان كنت انا عن نفسى لم استطع تحميل شرح الدرس الثانى وبقية الدروس ان استطعت انت اروجو منك ان تدرسها جيد ثم تحاول فيها 
ارجو ان اكون قدساعدتك 

وارجو من الاخوة الذين استطاعو ان يقومو بتحميل الدروس وقد عملت ليهم ان يعيدو رفعها مجددا حتى يستفسد الجميع 
والف شكر لاخ فواز للمجهود الرائع الذى يقوم بة فانى بصراحة استفدت من الدرس الاول كثير وقد ابهرنى اسلوبة فى الشرح بجد انة محترف 
وارجو منة ان يعيد رفع الدروس لان اغلب الاخوة على ما اظن لايستطيعون ان يقومو بهذا العمل ولة منا كل تقدير واحترام


----------



## مهندس محمد الظبياني (7 أبريل 2007)

احمد عبداللة قال:


> الى الاخ فواز العنسى نرجو منك اعادة تحميل الدروس فى درس واحد وذلك لان الدرس الاول هو وحدة الذى يعمل ولك جزيل الشكر
> اما الاخ Faiz Oreibi لقد قمت بتحميل الدروس لكنها لاتعمل نرجو ان تخبرنا على طريقة تحويل الملفات من امتداد rar الى htm



*اخي العزيز
فقط قم بتغيير اسم الملف الى اي اسم مع وضع rar. بعد اسم الملف
مثلا lesson8.rar


وستحل المشكله


تحياتي


وشكرا جزيلا للمهندس فواز العنسي على هذه الملفات​*


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (7 أبريل 2007)

الاخ/ احمد عبدالله
السلام عليكم
عملية تحويل امتداد اى ملف الى امتداد اخر تكون كالاتي
1-نضغط دبل كلك على ايقونة my computr
2- من خلال قائمة tools نختار folder options ثم نختار view ونزيل السهم من مربع ال Hide extensions known file types
ثم نضغط ok
وبهذا تمت المرحلة الاولى وهي عملية تجهيز الويندوز لتغير نوع الملف
=========================================
اما المرحلة الثانية عبارة عن عملية اعادة تسمية الملف مع تغيير الامتداد الى rar

تتم بواسطة وضع مؤشر الماوس على الملف المطلوب تغيير اسمه ثم نضغط مفتاح زر الماوس الايمن ثم نختار اعادة التسمة ونغير امتداد الملف الى rar
=============================
إن شاء الله يكون الشرح وافي وواضح.


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (7 أبريل 2007)

حاولت رفع الدوس للموقع من جديد ولكني فشلت وباذن الله سوف اعاود المحاولة من جديد
ولكن عندي سؤال وهو كيف اكون حساب في ال rapidshaer

شكراً


----------



## sosohoho (8 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز هل سيكون هناك دورة اخرة للمتقدمين جاءءاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا مع الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## demag (8 أبريل 2007)

الله يسعدك ويرضى عليك على الهدية الرائعة


----------



## احمد عبداللة (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للاخوة لقد اتبعت تعليماتكم وقد استطعت تشغيل الدروس وشكرا لاخ فواز العنسى


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (9 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز العنسي نرجو منك شرح طريقه تصميم البرامج الملحقه فى الا ند وهي كا التالى 
1- تصميم السوائل والقنوات المفتوحه والمغلقه وحساب المقاطع الهيدرولوكيه لها
2- تصميم شبكه صرف صحي 
3-تصميم مسار الانبوب في الشركات النفطيه


----------



## sosohoho (9 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو منك يا اخ فواز ان تكمل الدروس الباقية رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (9 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله في الجميع على التعاون والاخلاق في الاخذ والرد

باراك الله فيكم جميعا

ومعا نحو الافضل دائما


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (9 أبريل 2007)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## الاسد هنا (9 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع ده و ربنا يوفقك الى ما هو جديد و يخدم المهندسين
امين يارب العالمين
و السلام عليكم ورحمته الله و بركاته


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (10 أبريل 2007)

انا متفق معك الاخ م/صلاح البوسيفي في طلبك وهو

الاخ فواز العنسي نرجو منك شرح طريقه تصميم البرامج الملحقه فى الا ند وهي كا التالى 
1- تصميم السوائل والقنوات المفتوحه والمغلقه وحساب المقاطع الهيدرولوكيه لها
2- تصميم شبكه صرف صحي 
3-تصميم مسار الانبوب في الشركات النفطيه


----------



## sosohoho (10 أبريل 2007)

اوافق مع الاخ faiz oreibi


----------



## demag (10 أبريل 2007)

سلامات ياشباب

جزاكم الله الف خير على المجهود الرائع.

من بعد أذن الأخوين فواز وجلال, أنا رفعت الملفات على موقع تاني غير الرابيد شير علشان الشباب اللي بيواجهوا مشاكل في التحميل. بس لازم التسجيل في الموقع وهو مجاني.

الدرس الأول:http://www.filefactory.com/file/feab9f

الدرس الثاني: http://www.filefactory.com/file/98c02e

الدرس الثالث: http://www.filefactory.com/file/1d8c7c

الدرس الرابع: http://www.filefactory.com/file/219196

الدرس الخامس: http://www.filefactory.com/file/1cca42

والبقية تأتي ....


----------



## فواز العنسي (11 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس السابع عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2472825...___1603___1605___1610___1575___1578_.rar.html
الدرس الثامن عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/2472954...__1604____1587___1608___1576___1585_.rar.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (11 أبريل 2007)

*اجابات*

اجابة سؤال الاخ فكري الحمزي عن ظهور رسالة data profile not acces عند عمل sheet لحلها قم بتحديث من profile ثم اختار profile set current واختارة من الرسم ثم ارجع واكمل اوامرك في الsheet طبيعي .


----------



## فواز العنسي (11 أبريل 2007)

*اجابات*

اجابة عن سؤال الخ دلتا عن كيفية ادخال نقاط بالطريقة القديمة ( طول وزاوية) وذلك من القائمة point ثم اختار الامر creat point ثم اختار الامر direction واتبع سطر الاوامر سيدخل معلومات النقاط كطول وزاوية .


----------



## sosohoho (11 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ فواز ممكن ان تضع الروابط الاخرة مع الشكر والتقدير الكبير لك


----------



## فواز العنسي (11 أبريل 2007)

*الاخ سامي*

كان تخمينك صحيح في عدد الدروس للمبتدئين بس عدد الدروس للمحترفين اتوقع خمسة عشر درس يبدا من الدرس عشرين وخلصت قبل لحظات الدرس الرابع والعشرين اما حساب الكميات في الدرس التاسع والعشرين.


----------



## sosohoho (11 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز ارجو منك المعذرة لكثرة الاسئلة هل سيكون هناك دورة للمتقدمين


----------



## احمد عبداللة (11 أبريل 2007)

واللة لااستطيع كيف اشكر يا اخ فواز على هذا المجهود الرائع 
واتمنى ان يتم الشرح فى المنتدى على هذا الاسلوب الجميل والمفيد


----------



## فواز العنسي (11 أبريل 2007)

*شكر لكل الاخوة*

اولا الشكر والمنة لله من قبل ومن بعد .
ويعلم الله ان كلماتكم تؤثر فيني بشدة وكل مره تقل الهمة او يدخل الشيطان في الوسوسة ارجع اقرا كلماتكم فتعيد لي النشاط والاستمرار وادعوا الله ان يتم نعمته علينا جميعا.
اما درس المتقدمين كما قلت سابقا ستبدا من الدرس العشرين بأذن الله .


----------



## sosohoho (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك يا غالي وارجو من اللة ان يزيد علمك وارجو من اللة ان يكتب ذلك في حسناتك وشكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالك


----------



## فواز العنسي (11 أبريل 2007)

*الدال على الخير كفاعلة*

اجزا الله اخونا demag عنا خير الجزاء وكتب ذلك في ميزان حسناتة لانة كان بصراحة هم من فوقي وانزاح وإذا كان هناك مشاركات او تعديلات او مقترحات او اضافات فالمجال مفتوح وفي ذلك فاليتنافس المتنافسون.


----------



## sosohoho (11 أبريل 2007)

الرسالة لم تفتح معي


----------



## sosohoho (11 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك ايها الاخ العزيز هذة الكليمات القليلة لا تعبر ما موجود في عقلي وصدري ونحن ممتنون لك يا عبقري شكرا للك


----------



## sosohoho (12 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز هل يمكن ان توضح اكثر في حساب كمية الاتربة وخاصة قائمة desgin control وكيف ناخذ المعلومات من التمبلت اي الموصفات التي تاتي من الوزرارة مثلا مع الشكر


----------



## abedodeh (12 أبريل 2007)

*Sheet Manager*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة
الاخوة الاعزاء المهندس فواز وجلال بفضل الله تعالى ثم بفضلكم وصلت في برنامج اللاند الى مرحلة ال 
Sheet Manager خاصة اخراج ال Cross-section وعندها اجد صعوبة كبيرة خاصة في مقياس الرسم وضهور خطوط غريبة ونقاط في مكان معلومات المنحنى الافقي والعمودي فهل نطمع ان يدرج هذا الموضوع في الدروس المرئية اللاحقة بشكل مفصل سائلين الله وحدة من اعماق قلوبنا ان يجازيكم بالخير والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## demag (13 أبريل 2007)

الشكر موصول لك يا أخ فواز، جهدي لا يساوي شئ مقابل مجهودك بارك الله فيك. رفعت اليوم الدروس من السادس الى العاشر وهي كالتالي:
الدرس السادس:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/05c924/

الدرس السابع: 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/15af94/

الدرس الثامن: 
http://www.filefactory.com/file/f73a85/

الدرس التاسع:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/c45268/

الدرس العاشر:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/34544e/

والبقية تأتي انشاء الله .....


----------



## sosohoho (13 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز كيف يمكن اعطاء ميل انا احددة مثل 2% للخط التصميمي


----------



## فواز العنسي (14 أبريل 2007)

*اجابات*

الكثير يسألون حول sheet و اطمنكم جميعا الموضوع في راسي وهو اسهل مما تتخيلوة ما زلت ااخرة لانة عرض نهائي للمشروع وتحصيل حاصل فالتركيز الان في التصميم نفسة ولن ننسى sheet انشاء الله .
اما كيفية الوصول لميول معين في الخط التصميمي فيستخدم لادخال اعلى الميول المسموح بها في تصميم العقبات والطرق الجبلية والنقيل من الامر الذي في قائمة profile ثم نختار امر f.g.... ثم الامر [email protected] وندخل قيمة الميل بالموجب او السالب حسب الصعود او الهبوط ثم نرسم ذلك في المخظ التصميمي .


----------



## sosohoho (14 أبريل 2007)

الا خ فواز عذرا عن كثرة الاسئلة ........ كيف يمكن تقسيم ارض زراعية غير منتضمة الشكل عن طريق البرنامج لاند وكيف يمكن اخراج خط التنصيف واحداثيات الخط المنصف لقطعة الارض مع الشكر لك


----------



## haval (15 أبريل 2007)

اعرف طريقة تقريبية 
1-قم برسم خط المنتصف بصورة تقريبية
2-قم بعمل محيط لكلتا المساحتين باستعمال الامر command:Boundary>Pick pount
3-قم بايجاد كلتا المساحتين
4-بالتاكيد انهما غير متساويتين , لذلك قم بمسح المحيطين , وغيير موضع خط المنصف 
5-اعد الخطوات 2 و3
6-وهكذا الى ان تنصف المساحتين

ارجو ان تنال اعجابكم انشاء الله .....


----------



## sosohoho (15 أبريل 2007)

شكرا لك ايها الاخ العزيز وعلى اهتمامك لكن المساحة لا يمكن ان تصبح متساوية بالشكل الدقيق هل هناك طريقة بحيث نكتب رقم في جدول من جداول لاند ويعطينا الخط المنصف للارض وهذا بعدا ايجاد المساحة باحدا البرامج اللحقة مثل لسب والذي لا اعرف استخدامة وكيف يمكن نقل الاحداثيات او معرفة الاحداثيات لهذاالخط مع الشكر الجزبل للجميع


----------



## abedodeh (15 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء السلام عليكم رجاء ما المقصود بالامر Stakeout سواء من القائمة Points او Alignment وماذا نستفيد منه ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## abedodeh (15 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اسف جدا لازعاجكم لكني من يوم امس احاول ادخال نقاط الى الAlignment من الامر
 Points- create points - alignment-import from file
المشكلة هي صيغة هذه النقاط وكيف تكون ونوع الفايل استخدمت الصيغة على فايل امتداد .txt وكتبتها كما هو موضح هنا في الاسفل لكن لم يتعرف عليها ارجوكم اذا بالمكان تحميل فايل .txt صغير موضح به مثال لصيغة هذه النقاط وطريقة استيرادها الى اللوحة مع الشكر الجزيل.
والله لا يضيع اجر المحسنين .
​#station, offset, elevation: subdivision 10 20.0 112.00

10 23.5 114.64

20 22.5 116.56

30 23.0 116.32

40 22.0 115.83​


----------



## sosohoho (16 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ..... ارجوممن لدية فكرة حول كيفية الحصول على شكل ثلاثي الابعاد و بالالوان مثل برنامج surferالمساحي وكيف يمكن تلوين بين الخطوط الكنتورية للحصول خاريطة جميلة الشكل مع التقدير لكم جميعا وبالاخص الخ فواز وشكراااااااا:13: :14: :12:  :67:


----------



## engfarhat (17 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلاً للأخوة فواز وجلال على هذا المجهودالكبير 
شكرا جزيلا للأخ Demag ولكن الدروس من 1-5 انتهت صلاحيتها على الموقع وسوف اكون شاكراً لك لو اعدت تحميلها مرة اخرى
وجزاكم الله عني كل الخير


----------



## الاسد هنا (18 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على المجهود الرائع وربنا يهديك الى كل ما هو جديد 
ربنا معاك و قفت يا اخى


----------



## sosohoho (18 أبريل 2007)

نحن ننتظرالاستاذ فواز الشرح الرائع


----------



## jumaa85 (18 أبريل 2007)

*كركوك*

گه ر خه ميت من بون هزار
گه ر دوست و هه فال بون نه يار
ژ جا فيت من ئيك روندك نا هيته خار
ومن ژ بلى كوردستانى نه فيت چ وار....


----------



## فواز العنسي (19 أبريل 2007)

*ارجو المساعدة*

اخواني خلصت ستة دروس من المتقدم بس المشكلة حجمها كان يصل من 15 إلى 20 ميقا بايت مما كان صعوبة جدا في الرفع فهل هناك طريقة للتسريع.
او هناك حل اخر اتواصل مع اي اخ في الجمهورية اليمنية وبالتحديد من مدينتي صنعاء واعطية الملفات وهو يتكفل بالرفع وهذا تلفوني 00967712259922


----------



## sosohoho (19 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ فواز هناك برامج كثيرة للتقطيع تستطيع ان تستعملها وانا سابحث واساعدك بعون اللة تعالا


----------



## sosohoho (19 أبريل 2007)

*كيفية تقسم ملف الى عدة اقسام بواسطة winrar 3.6*

السلام عليكم هذة طريقة كيفية تقسم ملف مع ال http://rapidshare.com/files/2679724...604___1601___1575___1578____1576___1608_.html


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (20 أبريل 2007)

الاخوه الاعضاء الى عنده طريقه اوموقع لرفع الملفات يطرحها فى المنتدا لكي نساعد الاخ فواز


----------



## فواز العنسي (20 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

نشكر المهندس احمد لتفاعلة معي ولكن السرعة اخذت مني ثلاث ساعات لهذا الدرس اي مازالت المشكلة موجودة
الدرس العشرين:
http://rs106.rapidshare.com/files/27005436/20.rar


----------



## sosohoho (20 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز تستطيع تقسيم الملف الى عدة اقسام بواسطة Winrar وبهذا تستطيع رفع الدرس الواحد بعدة جلسات ومع هذا نحن سنبحث طريقة تساعدك في رفع الملفات مع الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## demag (20 أبريل 2007)

بناء على طلب الأخ Engfarahat فقد أعدت رفع الدروس من 1 الى 5 :

http://www.filefactory.com/file/9d9b11

http://www.filefactory.com/file/86f4ab

http://www.filefactory.com/file/64657a

http://www.filefactory.com/file/0082d9

http://www.filefactory.com/file/2c109e


----------



## محمد مروان (20 أبريل 2007)

أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيراً على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأريد أن أنوه الى وجود خلل في وصلة الدرس الثالث ونحن ننتظر باقي الدروس


----------



## demag (20 أبريل 2007)

الأخ مروان , اذا كنت تقصدني فالوصلة سليمة لا يوجد بها شيئ


----------



## sosohoho (21 أبريل 2007)

ارجو من الاخ demg مساعدة الاخ فواز في ابجاد موقع سريع من اجل رفع الملفات مع الشكر


----------



## sosohoho (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ فواز هناك موقع عربي جرب الموقع http://www.sqzme.com/ups/index.php


----------



## engfarhat (21 أبريل 2007)

الله يعطيك العافية يا اخ demag على استجابتك السريعة وجهله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## engfarhat (21 أبريل 2007)

شكرا للأخ ديماج على سرعة استجابته وجعله الله في موازين حسناتك


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الحادي عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/27166835/21_widning.rar


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 أبريل 2007)

*تعديل*

الدرس السابق ليس الحادي عشر بل الحادي والعشرين (خطاء املائي )


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 أبريل 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثاني والعشرون :
http://rapidshare.com/files/27173391/22_widening.rar


----------



## abedodeh (21 أبريل 2007)

*الدرس التاسع عشر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله 
الاخ العزيز فواز
تصفحت جميع صفحات هذا الموضوع لكني لم اجد الدرس التاسع عشر وهو اكمال المقاطع حسب ما ورد في المرفقات الرجاء اذا امكن تنزيله بارك الله فيكم و جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكرا.


----------



## demag (21 أبريل 2007)

الاخ sosohoho :
أعتقد أن الموقع www.filefactory.com جيد وخصوصا انه مجاني والتحميل منه لا يحتاج الى انتظار كما الرابيدشير. مل ما عليه هو التسجيل في الموقع والبدء في رفع الملفات والتي تحتاج الى وقت حسب حجم الملف وسرعة الخط


----------



## demag (21 أبريل 2007)

رفعت الدروس من الحادي عشر الى الثالث عشر وهي كالتالي:
http://www.filefactory.com/file/49b121

http://www.filefactory.com/file/bc49af

http://www.filefactory.com/file/73e4e8


----------



## demag (21 أبريل 2007)

من الرابع عشر الى السادس عشر


http://www.filefactory.com/file/5663c3

http://www.filefactory.com/file/a542fd/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/d6dc85/


----------



## demag (21 أبريل 2007)

الدرس 17 و18

http://www.filefactory.com/file/64feed

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ed1842


----------



## demag (21 أبريل 2007)

الدروس 20 - 21 - 22 والمشروع مع ملاحظة أن الدرس 19 غير موجود:

http://www.filefactory.com/file/f3d97f/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/b49d43/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/ee1971/

http://www.filefactory.com/file/661d56/


----------



## haval (22 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
لقد حاولت انزال الدروس من الموقع
وكلن لم انجح
هل يمكن ارسال خطوات التنزيل
جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وشكرا.


----------



## engfarhat (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا للمهندس فواز العنسي على هذا المجهود الجبار وجزاك الله خيراً 
م أحمد فرحات


----------



## engfarhat (23 أبريل 2007)

في انتظار بقية الدروس الممتعة يا باش مهندس فواز


----------



## sosohoho (23 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم بصراحة ان دروس الاستاذ فواز مميزة جدا في جميع المواقع العربية من حيث الملزمةالرائعة ودروس المرئي والمسموع كما انة لاتوجد مصدر قوي يشرح الدروس بشكل صريح وممتع في الوطن العربي مع الشكر والتقدير


----------



## almomani (25 أبريل 2007)

اريد دوره جاده مدفوعة الاجر في تصميم الطرق اما على برنامج (سوفت دسك) او برنامج(سيرف كاد) وان تعذر اي برنامج آخر وذلك في الاردن في الفتره بين 20 حزيران الى 20 تموز او في السعوديه في اي وقت عدا الفتره السابقه
من عنده القدره والاستعداد
ارجو كتابة العنوان او التلفون لتنسيق وقت هذه الدوره ولكم الشكر


----------



## engfarhat (26 أبريل 2007)

نحن في انتظار بقية الدروس يا باش مهندس فواز صراحة دروس رائعة


----------



## abedodeh (26 أبريل 2007)

#*123* 

 




اليوم, 11:25 AM 
engfarhat



vbmenu_register("postmenu_409786", true); 
عضو
تاريخ التسجيل: Nov 2006
المشاركات: 12 


نحن في انتظار بقية الدروس يا باش مهندس فواز صراحة دروس رائعة

​


----------



## abu jameel (27 أبريل 2007)

*eng_abdulhafidh ************

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الاخ فواز المحترم بارك الله فيك وجعلك من اهل الخير واكرمك مكانا عاليا .
قال عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ( رحم الله امرىء تعلم علما فعلمه )
في الدرس الرابع عشر وعند رسم المقطع التصميمي فان خط الكريد يعمل زاويه حادة مع الاتجاه الموجب لمحور السينات عليه فان ظل الزاويه يكون موجبا اضف الى ذلك باننا لو اتينا من اليسار
الى اليمين نكون في صعود ومع ذلك كان اختيارك للكريد سالبا . يرجى توضيح ذلك مع الشكر
وتمنيات الجميع لك بالصحه والسعادة وبالرفاه والبنين والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## nasermd77 (27 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي بس احنه رايدين بقه الدروس لان عدد الدروس الكلي عشرون والموجود عشر وبارك الله فيك وجزاك الله الف خير


----------



## حسام الدين سعد (27 أبريل 2007)

*الاسكندرية*

اشكركم على هزه المعلومات القيمة 
اللهم اجعلها فى ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## حسام الدين سعد (27 أبريل 2007)

انا محتاج لدورة مكثفة فى برنامج land developmentباسرع ما يمكن 
وتكون بمبلغ معقول
انا من العجمى بلاسكندرية


----------



## م/عطية (28 أبريل 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا مهندس فواز والمهندس جلال ياريت عرض البريد الاكتروني للمراسله


----------



## غدير القدومي (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا كتير يا أستاذنا كلنا ... جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (29 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ فواز ارجو المساعدة انا اساءل عن كيفية ايجاد احداثيات بناية رسمت بواسطة برنامج لاند او ايجاد احداثبات اركان الغرف لمشروع مع الشكر لك


----------



## حسام الدين سعد (29 أبريل 2007)

انا اشكركم على هزا المجهود الوافر 
اللهم بارك لكم ويحفظكم


----------



## هاشم حسن (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

الأخ المهندس فواز العنسي وكذا الأخ المهندس الذي قام برفع هذا الدروس القيمة

تحية خالصة من القلب على ما قمتم به وما تقومون به من اجل منفعة أخوتكم المهندسين

إخوتي الاعزاء حوالت جاهدا ولكن دون جدوى في تنزيل الفايلات

فيا حبذى لو تكرمت علينا في اعادة رفع هذه الفايلات على موقع غير هذين الموقعين الذين رفعتم الفايلات عليها

وانتم اهل الجود والكرم

ولكم مني فائق الاحترام
​


----------



## hamtty (30 أبريل 2007)

Eng. Fawaz Thanks alot


----------



## احمد عبداللة (30 أبريل 2007)

يا اخوانى اسف على انقطاعى وذلك بسب عملى وقد استفدت من الدروس السابقة واشكر الى جميع الاخوة على هذا التفاعل الجميل ولم ارى اى شرح لى برنامج او اى تفاعل مثل هذا ولكن يااخوان الملفات التى قام المهندس الاستاذ فواز العنسى برفعهاعلى الرابيدو غير موجودة والملفات التى تم رفعها على الموقع الجديد لا استطيع تحميلها اولا نرجو تحميل الملفات على موقع نستطيع التحميل من علية اوشرح كيفية التحميل على هذا الموقع 
واريد ان اسال المهندس فواز سوال عندما قمت بتطبيق دروسك على مشروعى الجديد وجدت تداخل شديد فى خطوط الكنتور فكيف استطيع تفادى هذا التداخل اولا 
ثانيا كيف اقوم باستنباط نقاط جديدة او بمعنى اخر كيف استطيع تكثيف النقط مع معرفة مناسيبها على الرسم حتى يتثنى لى توقيعها كما افعل فى برنامج سيرفير فى عمل ميزانية
وارجو اجابتك مع دلى على كيفية تحميل الدروس من ال 20 الى اخر الدروس


----------



## sosohoho (30 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ فواز ارجو منك تكملة الدروس............ وكانة اصبحنا مدمنين على المخدرات:67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67: :67:


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (1 مايو 2007)

الاخ فواز

بارك الله فيك واطلب من الجميع الدعاء له بكل خير

تحياتي


----------



## nasermd77 (1 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم شلونك اخ فواز وبارك الله فيك الدرس التاسع عشر ماكو وكذالك بقيه الدروس بعد الدرس المشروع دورس الاحتراف في البرنامج وجزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء وبارك الله فيك ونرجو ان لا تتركنا يا اخ فواز


----------



## nasermd77 (1 مايو 2007)

ولو تعبانك معنا اخ فواز بس الدرس الثالث عشر لا يعمل ارجو اعاده تحميله من جديد وان شاء الله في ميزان اعمالك امين


----------



## sosohoho (1 مايو 2007)

:11: :86: :11: :86: :11: :86: :11: :86: الاستاذ فواز ارجو منك ان تكمل معنا رجاااااااااااااااااءءءءءءءء


----------



## sosohoho (1 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ فواز اليوم انا خابرتك الثلاثء بتاريخ 1/5/2007و الخط لم يكن واضح لكني قلت سوف ارسل لك رسالة على الملتقى من اجل الاتصال مع الشكر والتقدير لك


----------



## عبدالعزيز امين (2 مايو 2007)

*السبع*

لدي مشكلة في تحميل الملف من الرابط ارجو المساعدة وشكرا


----------



## احمد عبداللة (2 مايو 2007)

ارجو المساعد من الاخ فواز والاخوة فى كيفية تحميل الملفات من الموقع حيث اننى وبقية الزملاء لانستطيع تحميل الدروس من الدرس التاسع عشر الى بقية الدروسنرجو المساعدة وشكرا الى الاخ فواز


----------



## engfarhat (3 مايو 2007)

اعتذر عن الخطاء لقد تم حذف الروابط للدروس 20+21+22 بالخطأ وهذه هي الروابط الجديدة 
الدرس 20
http://rapidshare.com/files/29218521/20.rar
الدرس 21
http://rapidshare.com/files/29220946/21_widning.rar
الدرس 22
http://rapidshare.com/files/29222531/22_widening.rar


----------



## saad ameer ahmed (3 مايو 2007)

الله يجزيك كل خير امييييييييييييييييييييييييين يارب العالمين


----------



## احمد عبداللة (4 مايو 2007)

شكرا الى الاخengfarhat على هذا المجهود والمساعدة


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (4 مايو 2007)

يا شباب انا بحاول انزل الدروس المتبقيه تواصلت مع الاخ المهندس فواز العنسي وكلفني با انزال باقي الدروس 
نضرا لعدم تفرغه و انشغاله في مشروع عمل خارج المدينه


----------



## م/عطية (4 مايو 2007)

أعلم أن الملائكة لتضع أجنحتها لطالب العلم


----------



## م/عطية (4 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خير يا ابو صلاح


----------



## م/عطية (4 مايو 2007)

وأدى الامانة التى كلفك بها الاخ فواز


----------



## فواز العنسي (5 مايو 2007)

*لن اترككم ابدا*

السلام عليكم جميعا بفضل الله تعالى تم اكمال الدروس وبسبب انشغالي في الفترة الماضية فقد تواصلت مع المهندس صلاح اليوسفي وسوف يرفع كل الملفات انشاء الله مع الدرس التاسع عشر لاني نسيت رفعة وساستمر بالتواصل وهي فترة انشغال انشاء الله تروح . واعذروني.


----------



## sosohoho (5 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم شكراااا لك االاخ والاستاذ الكبير فواز العنسي شكرررررررررررررررا


----------



## احمد عبداللة (5 مايو 2007)

اين الدرس 19 يأخ فواز لقد بحثت ولم اجدة


----------



## khaled sham3a (5 مايو 2007)

يعطيك الف الف الف عافيه يا بشمهندس فواز .. صدقني انو ما في منك.. و شكرا على هالمجهود .. سلام


----------



## tanakaa (5 مايو 2007)

الأخوة الأفاضل معظم الملفات لايمكن تنزيلها


----------



## jalal (6 مايو 2007)

*تشكرات*

شكرا لمن ساهم في اعلان اونشر او تعليم ما ينفع المهندسين وجزاكم الله خير


----------



## engfarhat (6 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
شكرا جزيلاً لمجهودك يا مهندس فواز ويعطيك العافية يا مهندس صلاح على تعاونك ونحن في انتظار بقية الدروس


----------



## askme_520305 (7 مايو 2007)

مجهود رائع اخي ولكن الدرس رقم 19 مفقود شكرا لك علي المجهود


----------



## engfarhat (7 مايو 2007)

يا باش مهندس صلاح وين الدروس


----------



## م/ صلاح اليوسفي (8 مايو 2007)

يا شباب انا مثل ما وعدتكم انشاء الله بنزل الدروس انتطرو شويه لانى ها اليومين مشغول


----------



## sosohoho (8 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم شكراااااااااا لك يا استاذ فواز وللاخ صلاح ولكن ارجو منك يا اخ صلاح ان تستعجل وشكرررررررررررررررررررا لكم جميعا :2: :68:


----------



## غدير القدومي (8 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## ابو عمر-1983 (8 مايو 2007)

كيف بدنا نحملو


----------



## demag (8 مايو 2007)

ياشباب جربوا الروابط التالية وخبروني اذا كانت شغالة ولا لأ

http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/3a5df6d951.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/b0934ca45d.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/22531e1c8c.rar

وهي للدروس الأول والثاني والثالث


----------



## 3absiso (8 مايو 2007)

تسلم اخي كثير كثير على الدروس القيمة جدا
و يعطيك الف الف الف الف عافية


----------



## abedodeh (9 مايو 2007)

الروابط شغالة 100/100 يا حبذا استعمال هذا الموقع للتحميل لرفع الدروس الجديدة والدرس رقم 19 مع معلومات المشروع للدروس الجديده بارك الله في جهودكم وجعلها صدقة جارية عنكم وشكرا


----------



## demag (10 مايو 2007)

الدروس الرابع والخامس
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/4837b94942.rar
http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/d9f6fac125.rar


----------



## فواز العنسي (12 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثالث والعشرون :
http://rapidshare.com/files/30847773/23_SUPER_1.rar.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (12 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الرابع والعشرون:
http://rapidshare.com/files/30852248/24_SUPER_2.rar.html


----------



## sosohoho (12 مايو 2007)

ارجو منك يا استاذ فواز ان تضع شرح الدرس التاسع عشر مع الشكررررررلك


----------



## فواز العنسي (12 مايو 2007)

*طيب*

حااااااضر ياسيد الناس انت تؤمر بس بكرة لان الان لايوجد لدي السيدي


----------



## tomohdi (12 مايو 2007)

thanx alot, SDR v 8.0 is availeble for who interested approveing 80% SDR 6.5 and is working on windows XP for more information e-mail me tomohdi*************


----------



## sosohoho (12 مايو 2007)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررلك يا استاذنا العبقريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (13 مايو 2007)

الاخ فواز /
الســـــــــــــــــ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ـــــــــــــــــلام

جزاك الله عنا كل خير وبارك الله فيك والله لنعجز عن ايجاد كلمات الشكر لنكتبها اليك.

ولكن لانملك الا الدعاء لك في ظهر الغيب.

الاستاذ فواز - - - - -

ما الفرق بين Autodisk Landevelopment & Autodisk Civil 3D

تحياتي


----------



## jalal (13 مايو 2007)

*فرق بين البرامج*

يا اخي العزيز هناك فرق في المرونة في استخدام والتغطية الكاملة لكل ما يمكن ان يصادفك من مشاكل موقعية ولنقل ان البرنامج الثاني عبارة عن اختصار للبرنامج الاول وبصراحة حاولت استخدامة باذات في 3d بس ما اشبعش فضولي


----------



## jalal (13 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

مساعدة لاخي وصديقي المهندس فواز انزل لكم المشروع للمحترفين الذي تم الشرح علية من قبل في الدروس :
http://rapidshare.com/files/31029908/AUTMA.rar.html


----------



## jalal (13 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الخامس والعشرون :
http://rapidshare.com/files/31035839/25_profile.rar.html


----------



## jalal (13 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس السادس والعشرون الجزء الاول :
http://rapidshare.com/files/31039295/26_cross_section.rar.html


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (13 مايو 2007)

شكرا جلال

بارك الله فيك

شرحك غير وافي ارجو منك التوضيح اكثر اذا كان عندك معاومات حول المقارنة بين البرنامجين.


----------



## sosohoho (13 مايو 2007)

:81: شكررررررررر لك يا استاذ jalal والاستاذ فواز شكرراااا جزيلان واللة ميحرمناش منكم وعلى المجهود الكبيرالذي تبذلونة من اجل المهندسين والاعضاء عامة لكن ارجو المعذرة هل لكم انتشرحو لنا كيفية ايجاد احداثيات للابنية او مجمع من الابنية او اي مشرع يمكن او كيفية اخراج الاحداثيات لحدود الابنية او الغرف وكيفية ايجاد احداثيات لمنحني من بناية وكيفية التعديل عليها واخراجها الى التوتل ستيشين وكيفية ايجاد احداثيات الاعمدة لعمارة لغرض اسقاطها اعرف يا استاذي اني اطلب الكثير منكم لكن ارجو المساعاد وشكرا لكم جميعا وللمنتدى شكرررررررررررررا


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (13 مايو 2007)

اخى العزيز جلال انا مش عارف استخدم الربيد فى تحميل الدروس ممكن تشرح لنا الطريقه او تستخدملنا روابط مباشرة مع الشكر
مع الشكر والتدير


----------



## صفوت احمد القواسمة (13 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## jalal (13 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس السادس والعشرون الجزء الثاني :
http://rapidshare.com/files/31042796/26_CROSS_SECTION_2.rar.html


----------



## jalal (13 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس السابع والعشرون :
http://rapidshare.com/files/31052153/27_CODS_POINT.rar.html


----------



## abu jameel (13 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ جلال والاستاذ فواز المحترمين
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الدروس من الدرس التاسع عشر ولغاية الدرس الثاني والعشرون لم اعثر عليها علما بانني ابحث عنها كل يوم ولا ادري 
كيف غفلت عنها الرجاء وضعها ثانية مع الشكر والتقدير وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته.


----------



## مهندس مكة (13 مايو 2007)

حملت الدرس الاول والثاني
بعد ذلك رفض التحميل 
هل المطلوب اشتراك بفلوس
او شرح طريقة التحميل


----------



## sosohoho (13 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ فواز اعتقد ان الدرس الثالث والعشرون بعدا التنزيل لاحظت انة لايعمل فارجو انزال الرابط معالشكر لكم


----------



## abedodeh (13 مايو 2007)

ماشاء الله الخير كثير اليوم مجموعة دروس رائعة يسلم ايديكو وعينيكو على هذا الجهد الرائع وعاجزين عن الشكر


----------



## demag (13 مايو 2007)

ياشباب أرجوكم استعملوا اي موقع اخر غير الرابيدشير في رفع الملفات لأنه الواحد بتطلع عينه اسهل من تنزيل الملفات من الرابيدشير.


----------



## sosohoho (13 مايو 2007)

انا دخت من محاولة تنزيل الملفات حتى في البيت ينقدوني من كثرة جلوسي على النترنيت لكن معى هذا شكرررررررررررررررررللاستاذ فواز والاستاذ جلال


----------



## sosohoho (13 مايو 2007)

يا شباب هناك برنامج قاهر الرابيدشير المسمى Grabberلكن استعمالة صعب والذي يعمل على تنزل البرامج او الشرح من الرابيدشير دون ضهور ساعة انتظار وشكر


----------



## hamid266 (14 مايو 2007)

thank you dear brother


----------



## زيزينيا11 (14 مايو 2007)

من يملك لبرنامج Auto Disk Land Developان يمدنا به


----------



## فواز العنسي (14 مايو 2007)

*حاولت*

الاخون والزملاء موقع الريبد سهل في التحميل والتنزيل بس الملفات الخيرة حجمها كبير فتاخذ وقت على الرغم اني في كل مرة ارفع الملفات للموقع ارجع انزلها مرة ثانية للتاكد من انها تعمل فالاخوة الذين نزلو الدروس يعيدو رفعها في موقع اخر وبالذات اخي Sosohoho


----------



## فواز العنسي (14 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس التاسع عشر :
http://rapidshare.com/files/3122078...___1605___1602___1575___1591___1593_.rar.html


----------



## اسماعيل وسوف (14 مايو 2007)

طيب كيف بالله عليك فيني انزلو


----------



## اسماعيل وسوف (14 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة الخير اسعفونا بال gis و مشكورين


----------



## sosohoho (14 مايو 2007)

شكررررررررررررررر لك يا استاذنا الكبير وعلى اهتمامك لقد نزلت الشرح الدرس الثالث والعشرون وهوا شغال شكررررررررررررررررلك


----------



## sosohoho (14 مايو 2007)

الاخ demeg اذا كنت قد نزلت الدرس السابع والعشرون الانة عندي لا يكتمل الداون لود فينقع ارجو المساعدة وشكر لك


----------



## sosohoho (14 مايو 2007)

لقد قمت بتنزيل الدرس السايع والعشرون ثلاثة مرات لكن عندا عمل فك الضغط عنة تخرج رسالة ان هناك خطاء في فك الوين رار ارجو ممن حمل الدر س وان يخبرنا انة هل هناك خطاء في فك الضط ام لا شكررررراااا


----------



## demag (14 مايو 2007)

الأخ sosohoho
اعاني من نفس المشكلة ولحد الان مع الدرسين 25 و 27


----------



## sosohoho (14 مايو 2007)

لقد دخت من الدرس 27


----------



## sosohoho (14 مايو 2007)

اخي demag لا تحول انزال الدرس 27 لانة املفات المرفقة معطوبة لكن الدرس 25 شغال 100 /100


----------



## demag (14 مايو 2007)

الأخ فواز

الدرس 27 يوجد فيه مشكلة. حاولت مرارا تنزيل الملف ولكنه يقطع بضع بضع دقائق


----------



## احمد عبداللة (15 مايو 2007)

ياجماعة الدرس 27 شغال 100 100 بدون اى مشاكل ولقد استغل عندى ارجو منكم اعادة تحميلة وشكر الى الاخ فواز على هذة المجموعة الرائعة اريد ان اسئلة بعض الاسئلة اولا 
هل يوجد دروس اخرى ام لا
ارجو منة توضيح كيفية استنباط نقاط جديدة على ميزانية شبكيةعلى البرنامج


----------



## hizany (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم
بارك الله فيكم 
اين روابط الدروس 


19,25,26,27


----------



## zm_zoom67 (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته شكرا لكل من ساهم وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## hashimhassan (15 مايو 2007)

demag قال:


> الدروس الرابع والخامس
> http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/4837b94942.rar
> http://www.upload.ps/uploads250407/d9f6fac125.rar


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

كم كانت فرحتي كبيرة عندما استطعت أخيرا انزال الفايلا المرفوعة على الموقع الجديد

أخي الكريم 

لا تبخل علينا بانزال الدروس البقية


----------



## sosohoho (15 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم الا خ عبداللة اذا كنت قد شغلت الدرس 27 ارجو منك تحميل الدرس حتى يتسنى للا ستاذ فواز مواصلة دروسة في المنتدى وبصراحة حملت الدرس ثلاثة مرات لكن عندما يتبقى بضع دقائق على انتهاء التنزيل الشرح ينقطع الخط ويحدث ايرور في فك الضغط فاذا تكرمت يا اخي انتضع الرابط انت في احدا المواقع حتى يتسنى لنا اننحصل على الشرح المميز للاستاذ فواز وشكرررررا لك


----------



## sosohoho (15 مايو 2007)

المحاولة الرابعة مع الدرس 27


----------



## sosohoho (15 مايو 2007)

المحاولة الرابعة ولم افلح دخيلكم ساعدونا


----------



## sosohoho (15 مايو 2007)

الاخ demag هل نزلت الدرس 27:80: :81: :4: :81: :81: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81:


----------



## demag (15 مايو 2007)

نعم وانا الان اقوم برفعه

حبة صبر


----------



## demag (15 مايو 2007)

عزيزي سوسوهوهو

كما قلت لك انا الان اقوم برفع الملف ولكن مضطر اني اغادر الأن ولن استطيع الإنتظار حتى الإنتهاء من الرفع . على العموم الليلة انشاء الله سوف انزل الرابط بعدما أرجع.


----------



## abedodeh (15 مايو 2007)

اخواني الاعزاء بعد الاستئذان من الاستاذ فواز قمت برفع الدرس 27 على الموقع التالي اخبروني اذا كان هذا الموقع جيد عندها اي درس للاساتذة فواز وجلال تطلبوه ساعيد تنزيلة على نفس هذا الموقع لاني نزلت جميع الدروس سابقا
http://www.rogepost.com/n/5144945265


----------



## abedodeh (15 مايو 2007)

الاخ العزيز الاستاذ فواز كيف يمكن عمل ملف يحتوي على احداثيات نقاط سنترلاين ويمين ويسار الطريق حيث انه من القائمة Alignment/edit يعطينا احداثيات ال Cl فقط لان احداثيات طرفي الطريق مهمة جدا للمساح لتعيين بداية القطع او الردم للطريق وشكرا جزيلا.


----------



## sosohoho (15 مايو 2007)

هل يمكن شرح الطريق اعني كيفية عمل داون لود من هذا الموقع مع الشكر لك abedodeh


----------



## abedodeh (16 مايو 2007)

الامر بسيط فقط اضغط على الرابط وعندما يفتح الموقع اضغط على الايقونة download انا جربت ونزل الملف بشكل طبيعي ويمكنك استخدام نفس الموقع للتحميل لغاية 1 جيجا وبدون حذف الملفات مستقبلا وبدون اي حد للتحميل والتنزيل الموقع هو http://www.rogepost.com/


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

لكن الموقع يقول ان الموقع يحتاج الى تصليح


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

الان انا احمل من الموقع rogepost وسنرى النتيجة المحاولة الخامسة


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

الان انا احمل من الموقع rogepost وسنرى النتيجة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (16 مايو 2007)

الموقع شغال والتحميل ممتاز وياريت تحمل باقى الدروس على هذا الموقع مع الشكر


----------



## مهندس مكة (16 مايو 2007)

الدرس السابع عشر لا يعمل
نرجو ان يرفع مرة اخرى
ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## demag (16 مايو 2007)

ياشباب الدرس 27 منحووووووووووووس
حاولت ارفعه أربع مرات على موقع غير الموقع الأهبل (الرابيدشير) ولم أفلح على العموم هذي قائمة بالملفات اللي رفعتها , كل درس رقمه قدامه
6- http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/6d7abdbd44.rar
7-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/a833ea3c0f.rar
8-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/9ea7ce7f76.rar
9-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/1843ef8ead.rar
10-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/66f2aa35ae.rar
11-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/5db7b579f2.rar
12-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/66a0cf31ba.rar
13-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/8a2ccb7e98.rar
14-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/a731d086ef.rar
15-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/65e2c536ce.rar
16-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/384fc6654b.rar
17-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/d5b0b72838.rar
18-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/2749a68374.rar
19-
20-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/5c391634b3.rar
21-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/b555bcf214.rar
22-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/314b1b8912.rar
23-http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/1d0126f28b.rar


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

التحميل من موقع roge post ايضا منحوس الدرس 27 لا يعمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

انا المرة الخامسة


----------



## demag (16 مايو 2007)

الدرس 19

http://www.upload.ps/uploads100507/d3b5c7185d.rar


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

الاخ demeg ارجو منك المساعدر بخصوص الدرس 27


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

*تقسيم الدرس 27 وهذة شرح لريقةالتقسيم*

انا عندي اقتراح لماذا لا تقسم الملف الى عدة اقسام من اجل تسهيل عملية الداون لود

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb//uploaded2/52841/1179334085.rar


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (16 مايو 2007)

والله يا اخ demeg انت راجل زى العسل وروابطك كلها زيك مع كامل شكرى وتقديرىواحترهمى للاخ فواز ولاخ جلال وجميع
وجميع الاخوة الاعضاء والمشرفين على هذا المنتدى


----------



## demag (16 مايو 2007)

شكرا اخواني

لكن ما فهمت من الأخ سوسوهوهو , اي مساعدة في الدرس 27 اللي انا احاول رفعه على موقع اخر؟؟


----------



## demag (16 مايو 2007)

ياجماعة انا غلبت مع الملف المنحوس رقم 27


----------



## demag (16 مايو 2007)

لااااااااااا فائدة


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

يا اخي كيف يمكن عمل داون لود لدرس 27 حيث جربت جميع الروابط حيث ينقطع التحميل قبل اكتمالة


----------



## احمد عبداللة (16 مايو 2007)

ياجماعة انا قمت بتنزيل الدرس والرابط يعمل 100*100 وقد قمت بفك الضغط وتم تشغيل الدرس


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

هل يمكن ان ترفع الدرس احمد عبد اللة


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

demeg انت انسان طيب وتحاول ان يستفيد جميع الاعضاء مثلما تريد لنفسك تريد الخير لغيرك شكرررر لك


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

المحاولو السادسة مع الدرس 27


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

:81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: :81: المحاولو السادسة مع الدرس 27 المسحورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## sosohoho (16 مايو 2007)

هل نستخدم عبارة افتح ياسمسم حتى يتم عمل الداونلود


----------



## 3absiso (16 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم:
هي وصلة للدرس 27
http://www.badongo.com/file/3071254


----------



## demag (17 مايو 2007)

هو موقع الرابيدشير منحوس ونحس الدرس معاه ومش عارف ليش اصرار الشباب على استعماله مع ان النت فيه مئات مواقع رفع وتخزين الملفات


----------



## sosohoho (17 مايو 2007)

:15: :5: :15: :5: :15:                       :5: :15: المرة السابعة مع الدرس 27 المسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسحور


----------



## sosohoho (17 مايو 2007)

الاخ فواز رجو المساعدة رجاءٍ 

لا ندري ماذايحتوي الدرس 27 هل يحتوي على جن او ما شابة:3:

انا اشعر وكان الشيت منجر بداخل هذا الشرح لهذا لا يريد ان ينزل من المواقع


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (17 مايو 2007)

اخوانى الاعزاء انا نزلت الدرس 27 وشغال بس حد يقولى طريقة رفعة ازاى وانا ارفعهلكم حالا


----------



## sosohoho (17 مايو 2007)

*الاستاذ فواز*

الاستاذ فواز هل لك ان تضع الشر ح لشيت منجير درس خاص رجاءءٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍٍ ان حاولت تحميل الدرس 27 للمرة السابعة ولم فلح انا اعرف انا اثقل عليك بطلبي بصراحة انا والاخ demagمظلومين:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## sosohoho (17 مايو 2007)

جربت انا جميع الوصلات فهى لاتعمل بشكل صحيح وللمرة الثامنة


----------



## abedodeh (18 مايو 2007)

شباب هي رابط اخر للدرس 27 اذا شغال اخبروني والشكر لله سبحانةوتعالى ثم للاخوين فواز وجلال
http://uploadingit.com/files/34132/27_CODS_POINT.rar


----------



## sosohoho (18 مايو 2007)

شكران يا شباب واللة ماقصرتو ساحاول مع الابط الجديد للاخ abedodeh سكران لكم جميعا


----------



## sosohoho (19 مايو 2007)

الوصلة غيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييرشغالة ووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووشششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششششكككككككككككككككككككككككككككككرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## sosohoho (21 مايو 2007)

لا فادة لدرس منحوس


----------



## sosohoho (21 مايو 2007)

لا فادة الدرس منحوس


----------



## sosohoho (22 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ فواز متى ستضع روابط اخرى مع الشكر


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (23 مايو 2007)

بارك الله فيكم ياشباب على التعاون الرائع والبناء بينكم


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (23 مايو 2007)

3absiso
التنزيل جاري للدرس 27 والحمدلله بكل يسر وبدون مشاكل حتى الان من هذا الرابط التالي
http://www.badongo.com/file/3071254


----------



## sosohoho (23 مايو 2007)

ارجو المعذرة استاذ فواز هل ستكمل معنا رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءٍ


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثامن والعشرون :
http://rapidshare.com/files/33447454/28_PLAN__PROFILE_SHEET1.rar.html


----------



## engfarhat (26 مايو 2007)

ممكن حدا ينزل الدرس على رابط ثاني غير الرابيد شير لأنو اشتراكي بالرابيد شير انتهى واحنى اخر الشهر يعني بالعربي طفران وما معي اجدد الإشتراك


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس التاسع والعشرين :
http://rapidshare.com/files/33452076/29_PLAN___PROFILE_SHEET_2.rar.html
علما انة بدون اشتراك مجانا لمدة يومين على الاقل وانا الان نزلت من الموقع وكلة تمام


----------



## engfarhat (26 مايو 2007)

تم تحميل الدرس 28 وجاري تحميل الدرس 29 والسؤال هو آخر درس كم رقمه؟


----------



## sosohoho (26 مايو 2007)

الاستاذ الاول والاخير شكراااااا لك لا ادري ماذا اقول


----------



## engfarhat (27 مايو 2007)

يا جماعة حدا يرفع الدرس التاسع والعشرين على موقع غير الر ابيد شير


----------



## sosohoho (27 مايو 2007)

يا اخي حول انزال الرابط قبل ان يمسح الرابط فرصة لا تعود مرة اخرى حتى لو تاخر تنزيل الرابط يوم كامل وشكرا


----------



## sosohoho (27 مايو 2007)

يا اخي حول انزال الرابط قبل ان يمسح الرابط فهذة فرصة لا تعود مرة اخرى حتى لو تاخر تنزيل الرابط يوم كامل وشكرا


----------



## فواز العنسي (29 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الثلاثون : الدرس القبل الاخير 
http://rapidshare.com/files/34040602/30_CROSS_SECTION_SHEET_1.rar.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (29 مايو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الواحد والثلاثون : الدرس الاخير 

شكرا للجميع على روح التعاون 
http://rapidshare.com/files/34043563/31_CROSS_SECTION_SHEET_2.rar.html


----------



## sosohoho (29 مايو 2007)

السلام عليكم في البداية اوجة شكري وتقديري الى استاذنا الكبير فواز والااخ جلال اللذين تعبا في شرح البرنا مج العملاق auto desk land desktop والمميز في الوطن العربي لانة لاتوجد لحد الان مع احترامي لجميع دور النشر كتاب او فديو مرئي ومسموع في هذا البرنامج وانا عاجز عن التعبير عن شكري وامتناني لانة هذة الكلمات القليلة لا تعبر عن ما هو موجود في قلبي بصراحة لاادري ماذا اقول:77: لكن عندي طلب صغير ارجومنك بقدر الامكان ان تتواصل معنا اذا كانا هناك احدا من الاعضاء يحتاج الى توضيح في البرنامج بين فترة واخرى وفي النهاية لا يسعني الا ان اقول لك يا وردة شكرررررررر لك واطلب من اللة ان يبعد عنك كل مكروة وان تكون بصحة جيدة وشكرررررررررر لك sosohoho من العراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااق :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14: :12: :14: :14: :14: :14: :14:


----------



## abu jameel (30 مايو 2007)

*شكر وتقدير*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
قال عليه افضل الصلاة والسلام ( رحم الله امرىء تعلم علما فعلمه ) قالها الصادق الامين الذي لا ينطق عن الهوى.
ومن يكون في ظل رحمته فلا خوف عليه . رحمة الله عليك يا عنسي وعلى والديك يا ابن الطيبين وعلى من تحب من
البشر لما قدمته وما عانيت من اجله واسال الله عز وجل ان يرعاك ويدخلك ومن تحب فسيح جناته والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته .


----------



## engfarhat (30 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً يا مهندسنا الكبير فواز والله يجعل هالعمل في ميزان حسناتك يعني ايش ما نتكلم ما راح نوفيك حقك من الشكر و


----------



## roads (30 مايو 2007)

*حماك الله يا ابو الرجال*

شكرا لك يا اخى يا فواز اخوك محمد من مصر مهندس مساحة و طرق وجزاك الله خيرا انك عرفتنا على برنامج مهم زى دة و انا هاحاول بردو انى انفع اخوانى المسلمين المهندسين


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (31 مايو 2007)

ارجو الحصول علي شرح auto cad land disk top


----------



## Mu7ammad (1 يونيو 2007)

... بارك الله فيك اخي الكريم ... 
... وجزاك الله خير جزاء ....
​​


----------



## engramy (1 يونيو 2007)




----------



## م/عطية (1 يونيو 2007)

واللة من جميل الكلام وحلاوتة أنة صلى اللة علية وسلم قال أنتم شهدأ على الناس وبنييابة عن إخوانى المهندسين نحن نشهد للك بلخير يا بن العنسى


----------



## مهندس مكة (1 يونيو 2007)

نرجو وضع الدروس من 28 الى 31 على موقع اخر 

مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## abedodeh (3 يونيو 2007)

والله عاجزين عن الشكر ما نقول غير الله يرحم والديك ويحفضكم ويبارك فيكم والله يجعلها في ميزان حسناتك وشكرا اخوك عبدالله عودة من الاردن مساح طرق.


----------



## عمرو عمرو عمرو (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جدا جدا


----------



## semsem88 (3 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لك على هذا البرنامج وجزاك اللة كل خير


----------



## م/محمد علي البناء (3 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد الباز (7 يونيو 2007)

file not found 
هذا الرد من وقع التحميل
الرجاء تحديث الروابط
ومشكورين على المجهود الرائع


----------



## mrniceguy2932000 (8 يونيو 2007)

بجد واللهي انا عاجز عن الشكر يااااااااااااه المشوار كان طويل بس الاجمل روح التعاون اللي كانت واضحة على طول المشوار
بس انا محتاج البرنامج لانه مش عندي ارجو من اي من الاخوة الافاضل رفعه حتى اتمكن من انزالة وشكرا


----------



## emadgasser (8 يونيو 2007)

مهندس demag نريد بقية الدروس على up load ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## emadgasser (8 يونيو 2007)

من24الى الاخر


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (8 يونيو 2007)

جزاكم الله الف خير ياشباب


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (8 يونيو 2007)

عفوا يا شباب انا جديد في هدا الموقع وحاب استفيد من البرنامج تبع Land كيف احمله الى عندي جزاكم الله خير


----------



## emadgasser (8 يونيو 2007)

والله يا اخ demeg انت راجل زى العسل وروابطك كلها زيك ونامل التكملة على نفس الرابط


----------



## sosohoho (9 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو من الاخ فواز اذا امكن ان يشرح لنا land من ناحية تصريف المياه والمجاري بدرس واحد مع الشكر لك وانا اعرف انة انا اطلب الكثير ....لكن عندما يتسنا لك المجال وشكراااالك مرة ثانية


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (9 يونيو 2007)

ياتشباب أنا مشترك جديد كيف أحصل على نسخة من هذا الشرح تقريبا قدقفل التنزيل أرجوا من الأخ فوزي أورينا كيف أنزل ويصبح مشكور


----------



## الان جلال (10 يونيو 2007)

كما قال الآخ عماد واالله يا اخ demeg انت راجل زى العسل وروابطك كلها زيك ونامل التكملة على نفس الرابطزوالله يجزيك بالخير اذا استطعت فى اى مجال ان ترفع باقى الدروس على ال upload.pps نكون مشكورين. نحن فى انتظار ردك... و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...


----------



## الان جلال (10 يونيو 2007)

كما قال الآخ عماد واالله يا اخ demeg انت راجل زى العسل وروابطك كلها زيك ونامل التكملة على نفس الرابطزوالله يجزيك بالخير اذا استطعت فى اى مجال ان ترفع باقى الدروس على ال upload.pps نكون مشكورين. نحن فى انتظار ردك... و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...


----------



## emadgasser (10 يونيو 2007)

نحن نتظر يا اخ demeg


----------



## emadgasser (10 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لفواز والااخ جلال على هذا المجهود الكبير


----------



## السلفى (11 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم وشكراً جزيلا عاى حرصكم البالغ على نشر ماهومفيد


----------



## الان جلال (11 يونيو 2007)

اذا استطعت فى اى مجال ان ترفع باقى الدروس على ال upload.pps نكون مشكورين. نحن فى انتظار ردك... و السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته...


----------



## الكاظم (12 يونيو 2007)

رجاء ترفعوا لنا الدروس الاخيرة على رابطupload


----------



## emadgasser (12 يونيو 2007)

الدرس 13 لايعمل يوجد فيه ملف صوت فقط نامل المساعدة ما المشكلة


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (12 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
ارجة منكم التكرم واعكائي معلةمات عن كيفيه تنزيل الدروس شاكرين تعاونكم


----------



## demag (12 يونيو 2007)

أعتذر ياشباب عن التاخير لدواعي السفر 
على العموم سوف أبدأ قريبا برفع المتبقي من الدروس المتوفرة لدي


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (13 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكل من ساعد على هذا الموضوع.


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (13 يونيو 2007)

الاخ فواز العنسي / 
الســــــــــــــــ عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته ــــــــــلام

اما بعد ,,,

مهما كتبنا من كلمات الشكر والتقدير لن تكفي او تجزئي عن المجهود الذي بذلته فى اعداد ما قمت به والله لو قدر بالمال لكان بمائات الالاف نظرا الى عدد المستفيدين منك .

ولكني اعدك اني سوف ادعوا لك باستمرار والله يعينني على عدم النسيان باذن الله .

وكل الشكر الى كل من ساعد الاخ فواز في اعادة تحميل الملفات على المواقع المختلفة.

وختاما الاخ فواز كيف يمكن لي الحصول على *****ك او الاتصال بك

فائز العريبي


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (13 يونيو 2007)

ارجو من الشباب من يستطيع ان يعطي دروس على
Autodesk Civil 3D v2007
او يعرف شخص يستطيع ذلك ان يساعدنا لتعلمه .

وشكرا
ارجو الاهتمام


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (13 يونيو 2007)

يعتبر Autodesk Civil 3D v2007 تطوير لل landdevelopment 

فهل الاخ فواز العنسي عنده اي فكرة عن ذلك


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (13 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اريد الدروس الخاصه بتعلم الland شاكرين تعاونكم معي


----------



## assuamro (14 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## sharaiah (15 يونيو 2007)

فواز العنسي قال:


> تعليم مرئي ومسموع ليرنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب
> الدرس الاول:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/2159115...___1605___1588___1585___1608___1593_.rar.html
> الدرس الثاني:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/2159730...___1604___1606___1602___1575___1591_.rar.htmlhttp://rapidshare.com/files/21597309/2NO___1575


مهندس فواز ممكن تزودنا ببرنامج Land developement إذا أمكن للحاجة الماسة و لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر لكم جميعا ولكل من ساهم فى إبراز الخسر للجميع


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

الف شكر لكم جميعا ولكل من ساهم فى إبراز الخير للجميع


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

شكرا لكم إخوانى


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

ربنا يكرمكم جميعا


----------



## mido_132 (15 يونيو 2007)

gooooooooooooooooood


----------



## sharaiah (15 يونيو 2007)

*Land Developement*

*السلام عليكم*

جميع أعضاء المنتدى الرجاء منكم من لديه برنامج *Land Developement* تزويدي به و ذلك للحاجة الماسة له.

ولكم جزيل الشكر.


----------



## هاشم حسن (16 يونيو 2007)

demag قال:


> أعتذر ياشباب عن التاخير لدواعي السفر
> على العموم سوف أبدأ قريبا برفع المتبقي من الدروس المتوفرة لدي


 

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

استاذي العزيز فضلك ماننساه

والله يبارك فيك

ويدخلك الجنة من اوسع الابواب

بس لا تتأخر علينا


----------



## السلفى (17 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اما بعد فإن الكلمات تقف عاجزة عن التعبير عما يجول فى صدرى من مشاعر تجاهك يأخ فواز وجلال العنسى وارجو من الله العلى القدير ان يثيبك الاجر الجزيل على ماتبذله من جهد


----------



## هاشم حسن (20 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
نحن في الانتظار يا استاذ demag


----------



## الهدهد555 (23 يونيو 2007)

الاخ م/ فواز العنسي لقد تم انزال الملفات المسموعة والمرئية للاند من موقع ربيد شير ولكن بعض الملفات لا يفتح الضغظ عنها وكانها مضربة .... ارجو المساعدة منك في حل هذة المشكلة ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير..


----------



## الهدهد555 (23 يونيو 2007)

ارجومنك الاخ /م /فواز العنسي ان ترسل لي الملفات على بريدي الالكتروني 
ameer_rashed2000*********** لك جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## السلفى (24 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم اخ فواز حاولت انزل الدروس ابتداءاً من الدرس21 ولكن موقع الرابيد شير يقول ان الملف غير موجود ارجو المساعدة


----------



## هاشم حسن (24 يونيو 2007)

demag قال:


> أعتذر ياشباب عن التاخير لدواعي السفر
> على العموم سوف أبدأ قريبا برفع المتبقي من الدروس المتوفرة لدي


 

السلام عليكم 

والله طالت الغيبة


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (24 يونيو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (24 يونيو 2007)

يا جماعة كيف انزل من رابيد شير..هو يريد حساب بفلوس ولا انا غلطان ارجو الرد شكرا


----------



## فواز العنسي (25 يونيو 2007)

*انتهت الصلاحية*

الاخوة الذين ما زالوا يحاولون انزال الدروس من الربيد شر لايمكنكم ذلك بفلوس او بدون فلوس لان الموقع حذف الملفات بعد انتهاء فترة الصلاحية والحل ان احد الخوة الذين اخذو هذه الدروس من قبل يعيدو انزالها مرة اخرى حتى الملفات التي لا تعمل يجب تحميلها مرة اخرى فأرجو من الاخوان المهندين الاعزاء انزال الملفات مرة اخرى للاخوة الذين لم يلحقوا الركب وجزا الله الجميع الف مليون بليار ترليون خير


----------



## فواز العنسي (25 يونيو 2007)

*مهندسي اليمن*

المهندسين اليمنيين يمكنهم اخذ هذه الدروس في 2 سيديهات من محل القرصان -جولة الجامعة الجديد -صنعاء بسعر السيدي الواحد 300 ريال يمني مع ملحقات في كل سيدي من الاشتو والملزمة بالعربي والانجليزي ومشروع وأشياء حلوة شوية


----------



## فواز العنسي (25 يونيو 2007)

*تمسكوا بالاخ demag*

عليكم بالاخ demag لانة رهيب بالمتابعة والتنزيل للدروس وهو مجرب
الاخوة الذين يريدون ارسال الملفات لبريدهم هذا صعب لاننا نريد الفائدة للجميع
موضوع انزال البرنامج كاملا مش عارف كيف لانة حجم كبير جدا جدا اذا كان هنا فية طريقة لانزالة ارونا كيف ؟ اذا لم يكن هناك طريقة ممكن كل اخ في اي دولة معة البرنامج وضع السيدي في محل معروف يمكن لكل اخ في هذا البدل اخذة ...... والله اعلم
افضل من المشرفين على المنتدى تثبيت الدروس بشكل نهائي في المنتدى


----------



## فواز العنسي (25 يونيو 2007)

*ااخي Faiz Oreibi*

الله يفتح عليك وينور قلبك قرأت كلماتك فهزتني واحسيت بقشعريرة ورجفة والله .
للتواصل المباشر 00967712259922 اما عن طريق المراسلة في مكتوب Fawaz20077 واتشرف بالتعرف عليك .


----------



## فواز العنسي (25 يونيو 2007)

*الاستفسارات والمشاكل*

متاكد ان كل شخص استمع للدروس لدية مشاكل واستفسارات سيكون عبر المنتدى والفائدة للجميع بس مش مشكلة لو تاخرت شوية الاجابات وانشاء الله لا يوجد مشاكل وإن وجدت نحلها


----------



## sosohoho (25 يونيو 2007)

شكررررررا لك يا وردةةةةةةةةةةةةةةةة


----------



## هيثم رجاء (26 يونيو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## السلفى (27 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اتقدم بجزيل الشكر والعرفان بعد الله تعالى للاخ فواز العنسى والاخوة الاخرين الذين ساهموا فى إثراء هذا الموضوع 
ولدى سؤال ارجو ممن يستطيع الاجابة عليه ان يفعل 
وهو اننى بعد ان قمت بالعمل على اللاند وبدأت فى البروفايل تخرج لى رسالة وهى كالاتى :
avalid license could not be obtained by the net work license manager try again if you are still unable to access a license contact your system adimimistrator error (15.5)


----------



## مهندس طرق مرور (27 يونيو 2007)

*الى الان لم احصل على الدروس*

السلام عليكم اعزائي....
الحقيقة الى الان لم استطع الحصول على الدروس
ارجوكم اعيدو تحميلها في احد المواقع.........
وشكرا..........


----------



## هاشم حسن (28 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم

يا شباب ما رايد غير الدرس الثلالثين والواحد والثلاثين


----------



## هاشم حسن (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

وأخيرا وبعد جهد مضني تمكنت من اكما تحميل المحاضرات

فأتوجه بالشكر الجزيل للأخ الأستاذ فواز على ما قام به من شرح هذا البرنامج

وكذا اتوجه بالشكر الجزيل إلى كل من ساهم في رفع هذه الدروس

فالله اسأل ان يجعلها في ميزان حسناتهم

ويتجاوز عنهم 

ويضلهم الله في ضله يوم لا ضل إلا ضله


----------



## فواز العنسي (30 يونيو 2007)

*السلفي*

يجب عليك تحميل الكرك حق الcivil لان هذه الرسالة ستضهر كلما استخدمت اي امر من اوامر قائمة الcivil فيجب عليك تحملة من داخل السيدي اذا كان الاند 2004 اما 2005 و 2006 و 2007 يجب كتابة رقم السيرل


----------



## الان جلال (30 يونيو 2007)

السلام عليكم يا اخوانى فى الله ,اود ان اشكر الله واحمده واثنى عليه لتسخيره العباد لمساعدة باقى العباد كما قال عز وجل (وجعلنا بعضكم لبعض سخريا), واسأل الله ان يعم ببركاته على الأخوان(فواز و جلال) وان يجعل مجهودهما فى ميزان اعمالهم الصالحة (امين).
اما بعد فأن لي سؤالاَ : يا أخوان هل بالامكان ان تشرحا فى درس منفصل كيفية اخذ النقاط من الموقع من قبل المساح مثلا لرسم خارطة طوبوغرافية او عمل مسار لطريق وماهى الخطوات الازمة لذلك و ذلك باستخدام جهاز ال توتل ستيشن ,وكيفية استبدال النقاط من كليشة ال (x,y,z) ل (PENZD) لان المساح عندنا فى العراق عادة ما ياخذ النقاط على هيئة ال (polar Coordinate).ولذلك اطالب الاخوة باعطائنا درس اظافي يشرحون فيها طريقة عمل المساح بريقة مبسطة وهذا في برنامج معين لتحويل هيئة النقاط فترفعونها لنا مع الشكر.
وادعو الله ان يزيد فى علمكم وعلمنا (ربنا علمنا ما ينفعنا).


----------



## عبدالله المنصوري (1 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك ياأخ فواز ويااخ جلال وجزاكم الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل الضخم فى ميزان حسناتكم .


----------



## السلفى (1 يوليو 2007)

الاخ فواز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اشكرك جزيلاً على ماقدمته لنا فى هذا المنتدى وارجو ان يبارك الله لك فى علمك وعملك وان يختم لنا واياك بحسن الخاتمة فقد والله استفدت استفادة لم اكن اتوقعها البتة ولكن الحق ان هذا ليس بغريب على اهل اليمن فقد قال الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم مامعناه (( الايمان يمان والحكمة يمانية ) ولكن ياأخ فواز لقد قمت بتنزيل الكراك من الاول ومع ذلك فالرسالة التى سألتك عنها لم تضهر من الاول فقد اشتغلت لفترة يومين بدون مشاكل وبعد ذلك ظهرت هذه الرسالة 
اخوكم من ليبيا


----------



## abu jameel (1 يوليو 2007)

*Land*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الاخ فواز المحترم الاخوة المهندسين
في درس التوسعات ( درس رقم 20 ) وفي اكثر الاحيان عندما اريد ربط التوسيع مع المنحني بواسطة
المنحني الحلزوني ( سبايرل ) تظهر في حاثة الاوامر ( اضغط اي مفتاح للاستمرار ) اي انه لا يستجيب
او تظهر جملة ( كم هي A او يسال كم هو نصف القطر ).............. ما هو الحل لطفا .


----------



## يوسف عبد الرحمن (1 يوليو 2007)

اليوم حملت الدروس من 16 ولغاية31وبسهولة, واوجه شكري لصاحب المقال ولايسعني سوى ان اقدم له الدعاء له ولوالديه


----------



## هاشم حسن (2 يوليو 2007)

هاشم حسن قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> 
> وأخيرا وبعد جهد مضني تمكنت من اكما تحميل المحاضرات
> 
> ...


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله

أعتذر عن خطأ إملائي بدر عن غير قصد مني

حيث دعوت ان يضل الله الأخ فواز ولم اقصد الضلال الذي هو عكس الهداية إنما قصدت الظل وهو المكان الذي لا حوي اشعة الشمس

فأكرر اعتذاري

وأسال الله أن يظله وإيانا يوم لا ظل إلا ظله


----------



## يوسف عبد الرحمن (2 يوليو 2007)

الاخ فواز ............اثناء الاستماع الى الدروس يحتاج القارىء الى التطبيق لغرض التعلم ,ولغرض التطبيق ومعرفة اخطاءه يحتاج الى نفس فايل الاكسل الذي يحتوي على نقاط المشروع المرسله من المساح والتي طبقتها اثناء الشرح هل هناك امكانية الحصول على هذا الفايل ............مع التقدير


----------



## فواز العنسي (3 يوليو 2007)

*اخي الان جلال*

المساح الذي يستخدم توتل في العمل يستطيع اخراج المعلومات على شكل x.y.z وهي نفس الكليشة التي في البرنامج E.N.Z باقي بس نضيف الترقيم P ونضيف إن اردنا وصف للنقاط D ولو يدويا وممكن نستخدم كليشة اخرى من الاند مثل E.N.Z فقط او اي واحدة اخرى حسب الرغبة .
الاخوة الذين سئلوا عن معلومات المشروع من نقاط رفع مساحي وPLAN وPROFILE و SUPER والتوسعات التس تم العمل بها رفعت من قبل في ارتباط بعنوان المشروع على ما اذكر ولكن ممكن ارفعها مرة اخرى إنشاء الله غدا بنفس هذا الوقت.


----------



## فواز العنسي (3 يوليو 2007)

*اخي السلفي*

مشكلة الكرك يجب تحميل ثلاثة مرات واحد للاند (lan )العادي وواحد للسفل( )civil وواح للسرفي( Suervy ) ثم ابدء العمل بعد الضغط على كل ملف مرتان وسيعمل انشاء الله.


----------



## فواز العنسي (3 يوليو 2007)

*الخ ابو جميل*

موضوع التوسعات ليست امر مباشر بل عمل يدوي متغير حسب نوع المنحنيين مثلا يوجد لدينا اكثر من امر سبيرل للربط كخط مستقيم مع منحنى او منحنى مع منحنى ..... الخ فانت استخدمت الامر بحيث لم يستطع البرنامج عمل المنحنى فغير الامر الاخر وفي الاخير يمكن ان تعدلة يدويا إن لزم الامر إنشاء الله وضحت .


----------



## السلفى (4 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخى فواز وجزاك الله خيراً


----------



## نوار رعد مجيد (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم 
وشكرا يااخ فواز على الموضوع الجميل ولكن عندي مشكله في تنزيل الملفات ارجو المساعده من اي شخص منزل هذي الملفات مساعدتي وبسؤرعه لاني جدا محتاج لهذا البرنامج في مجال عملي والله يوفق الجميع وجزاكم الله الف خير


----------



## نوار رعد مجيد (6 يوليو 2007)

اخي فواز العزيز ارجو منك ان ترشدني الى كيفية تنزيل ملفات الدروس وذلك لحاجتي الماسه لها وهل يجب اولا ان ننصب برنامج الاند ارجو المساعده من كل من يقرأ الرساله وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على المجهود


----------



## احمد60 (6 يوليو 2007)

اشكر الا خوه ا\جلال وا ا\فوزي


----------



## عزت الفخرانى (6 يوليو 2007)

اخى العزيز فواذ هناك مشكله فى الدرس الثالث و السابع ام مع اى من البرامج يعمل الملفان ، لكم خالص تحياتى على المجهود الرائع . فى انتظار ردكم الكريم


----------



## sosohoho (6 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ فواز بصراحة هناك بعض الاسئلة ارجو منك المساعدة 1- ما معنى AD وK في المنحني الراسيpvi وكيف يمكن ربط شبكة يعني البروفايل مع بعضهابحيث اذا تم تغير احداها يتم تغير الاخر وشكرا لك


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (7 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته

جزى الله الأخ فواز خير الجزاء و جميع الإخوة الذين شاركوا بالموضوع الهام
و لكن لى رجاء من إخوانى حيث لم أستطع تحميل جميع الملفات فبعضها منتهى صلاحيته
فأرجو من الإخوة الأفاضل الذين أكملوا تحميل الدروس أن تجمع فى ملف نصى txt به جميع الروابط لتعم الفائدة و أما بالنسبة للروابط المنتهية فنرجو من إخواننا أن يعيدوا رفعها و جزاهم الله خيراً
أما بالنسبة لإدارة المنتدى فلى إقتراح و هو أن يتم رفع هذه الدروس كاملة و يتم تثبيتها ليعم النفع بإذن الله .... و جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم

الحمد لله الذي سخر لنا هذه النعمة (الانترنت) التي وفرت علينا المال والجهد.

وبارك الله في الاخ فواز العنسي وجزاءه عنا كل خير.


----------



## sosohoho (9 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ فواز ارجو منك المعذرة عندي سوال خارجي بعض الشى فارجو منك المساعدة انا عندي مناسيب للانابيب بداية و نهاية الانبوب وهى على شكل شبكة انابييب مترابطة اريد ان اصمم خط تصميمي لعمق الحفر بمقدار معين للشبكة باكملها فكيف ذلكوشكرررررران لك:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :4: :4: :4: :4: :4: :80: :80: :80: :80: :4: :4: :4: :4:


----------



## F_A (10 يوليو 2007)

موضوع مفيد شكرا لكم


----------



## نوار رعد مجيد (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كثيرا يااخ فواز ويا اخ جلال على المجهود الرائع اللهم ربي يحفظكم ويزيد ويعلي علمكم كانت محاضرات اكثر من رائعه وشرح مبسط ولكن انا بحاجه الى تكمله الدروس وخاصه فيما يخص تصميم الطرق والمقاطع العرضيه وبقيه الدروس ارجو منكما مساعدتي قدر الامكان لاني جدا بحاجه لهذا البرنامج في هذه المرحله وارجو ارسال البريد الالكتروني لكم اذا امكن واذا وما يتعارض مع شروط المنتدى وشكرا جزيلا المهندس نوار رعد


----------



## نوار رعد مجيد (14 يوليو 2007)

شكرا كثيرا يااخ فواز ويا اخ جلال على المجهود الرائع اللهم ربي يحفظكم ويزيد ويعلي علمكم كانت محاضرات اكثر من رائعه وشرح مبسط ولكن انا بحاجه الى تكمله الدروس وخاصه فيما يخص تصميم الطرق والمقاطع العرضيه وبقيه الدروس ارجو منكما مساعدتي قدر الامكان لاني جدا بحاجه لهذا البرنامج في هذه المرحله وارجو ارسال البريد الالكتروني لكم اذا امكن واذا وما يتعارض مع شروط المنتدى وشكرا جزيلا المهندس نوار رعد


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (17 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لجميع الاخوةالاعضاء ونحن فى انتظار الاخ demag لتنزيل الدروس من23 الى الاخير على موقع اخر


----------



## فواز العنسي (17 يوليو 2007)

*اعادة*

ممكن اعيد تحميل الدروس كاملا من البداية حتى النهاية بش المشكلة اريد رفع مرة واحدة في موقع لا يحذف الروابط لتعم الفائدة لان كل مرة سأرفع سياتي اخ بعد حذف الروابط ونريد اعادة وهكذا فياحبذا لو وجد موقع لا يحذف الروابط او ابطأ موقع لحذف الروابط


----------



## aleemzaid (18 يوليو 2007)

الاخ فواز تحياتى لك وكل ما نستطيع ان نقولة لك لايكفى حقك من الشكر 
اقترح ان يكون الرفع على موقع http://www.4shared.com
جيد جدا حيث انة مفتوح بالسعودية وجيد جدا


----------



## كويري (20 يوليو 2007)

بارك الله فيك اخي فواز علي هذا المجهود الرائع .... وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك 
الان وصلت الي الدرس الثامن عشر ولم اجد الدرس التاسع عشر هل هو محذوف ام لم يجهز بعد ؟
هل توجد امكانية شرح لنا كيفية تصميم القنوات التصريف وشكرا سلفا علي هذه الخدمة المميزة


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (21 يوليو 2007)

شكراجزيلا يااخ فواز ونحن فى انتظار اعادة التحميل


----------



## كويري (21 يوليو 2007)

اخي فواز...اود منك لو تكرمت تنزيل الدرس العشرين مرة اخري لانه الملف غير الموجود عندا دخول علي هذا الرابط وقد حاولت مع روابط اخري لهذا الدرس منالمشتركين ولم ينجح معي وشكرا..


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (21 يوليو 2007)

هل يوجد معهد في مصر يشرح برنامج land desk top


----------



## فواز العنسي (21 يوليو 2007)

*مش عارف*

لا اعلم يا اخي


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

جربوا هذه الروابط هل هي شغالة معاكم ام لا :
الدرس الثاني:
http://www.4shared.com/file/20463703/89fdda6f/2NO__.html
الدرس الثالث :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20361543/59193336/3NO__.html
الدرس الرابع :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20464850/fb080014/4NO_.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس الخامس :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20466412/d27995d3/5NO_.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*تابع الدروس*

الدرس السادس :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20467302/7691d572/6NO__.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس السابع :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20467867/5cf4699a/7NO__.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس الثامن :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20477554/db68d100/8no__.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس التاسع :http://www.4shared.com/file/20479300/4520eadd/9NO___.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس العاشر:
http://www.4shared.com/file/20480403/263e75b9/10NO__.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس الحادي عشر: 
http://www.4shared.com/file/20481455/a9643ac/11NO__.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس الثاني عشر :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20483181/1497f398/12NO__.html


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (23 يوليو 2007)

الروابط ممتازة وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس الثالث عشر :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20489044/a637c248/13NO__.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس الرابع عشر :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20491340/5bc8b957/14NO___.html


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (23 يوليو 2007)

شكرا لك يأخ فوزي


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس الخامس عشر :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20492377/fc34d0d9/15NO___.html


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (23 يوليو 2007)

يأخ فوزي هل هذا البرنامج يصمم الصرف الصحي ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

*الدروس*

الدرس السادس عشر :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20493205/e4052a60/16NO_____.html
طبعا البرنامج يصمم شبكات صرف صحي وشبكات تصريف مياه امطار وتصميم القنوات المفتوحة والمغلقة .


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (23 يوليو 2007)

هل أنت معي ياأخ فوزي


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (23 يوليو 2007)

هل هو نفس البرنامج بدون أضافات أخره عليه


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (23 يوليو 2007)

أضن أنك مش فاضي قعد تنزل في الملفات أنشاءالله ربي أساعدك


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 يوليو 2007)

اسف يا اخي :
ايوة هو نفسة بدون اي اضافات


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 يوليو 2007)

الدرس الاول :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20543267/6f9dfbde/1NO_.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 يوليو 2007)

ساتوقف عن الرفع لان اخي هاشم حسن انزل الروابط كلها مرة واحدة فجزاة الله خير 
سارفع فقط المشروعان والملزمة مرة اخرى لان فيها اشياء حلوة وساحاول انشاء الله اعمل دروس في تعديل المسار الربط كونكشن والتصريف للصرف الصحي والقنوات المفتوحة والمغلقة بس ادعولي ان الله يسهل وييسرنا لليسرى


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاته
الأخ فواز العنسى المحترم جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء
لا أدرى ما أقول لك ... فإنك تخصص من وقتك الكثير لترفع لنا هذه الملفات الرائعة
أسأل الله أن يجعل هذا فى ميزان حسناتك
و لكن أخى الكريم هناك موقع متميز جداً لرفع الملفات و من الممكن أن يستخدمه الجميع و هو غير محجوب و هذا الموقع يسمح برفع 50 ميجا بايت للملف الواحد و يعطيك مساحة 5 جيجا بايت مجاناً
فمن الممكن أن تسجل عليه مجاناً و ينزل معه tool bar لرفع الملفات أكثر من رائع
الموقع هو http://www.esnips.com
نفع الله بك أخى فواز و أشكرك مرة أخرى على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 يوليو 2007)

شكرا مهندس علاء الدين


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 يوليو 2007)

معلومات المشروع الاول :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20553801/e053550b/50_STREET.html


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 يوليو 2007)

معلومات المشروع الثاني :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20554228/3bf93242/project_2.html


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (24 يوليو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا يااخ فواز بس فين روابط الاخ هشام حسن


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (24 يوليو 2007)

والله يأخ فوزي أنت إنسان أكثرمن رائع


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (24 يوليو 2007)

وأنشاءالله ربي أساعدك ياأخ فوزي


----------



## المهندس/علاء الدين (24 يوليو 2007)

*روابط المهندس فواز كاملة*



احمدعبدالتواب قال:


> جزاك الله خيرا يااخ فواز بس فين روابط الاخ هشام حسن


 
الإخوة الأفاضل مزيج من الشكر و التقدير لهذا الرجل (المهندس فواز العنسى)
الذى لم يبخل بوقته و لا ماله لينفعنا بهذا العلم
الذى أرجو الله أن يجعله فى ميزان حسناته

قام الأخ الفاضل هاشم حسن برفع جميع الملفات بروابط مباشرة و رائعة
و إليكم رابط لموضوعه

اضغط هنا​


----------



## roads (25 يوليو 2007)

اخى م.فواز جزاك الله عنا خيرا لى استفسار حصلت معي مشكلة بعد عملى للمسار و تحديد ال piعملت من allginmentـــــــ>define object from lineو كنت سعتها حددت 2 piو لكن لم ياخذ الا1 فقط و لم ياخذ الاثنينلالنى كل ماجى اعمل create station labelيقف عند اول pi و لم يكمل لاخر المسار و pi الثانى ارجو سرعة الرد لان الموضوع بجد فى مشكلة و جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## sosohoho (25 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم سلام وتحية الى الاستاذ فواز بصراحة قبل فترة التقيت بمهندس بمحض الصدفة واتحدثنا عن برنامج لاند وتحدثناعن كاتب الملزمة وتعلم الفديو لبرنامج لاند فقلت لدي دروس الاخ فواز العنسي فقال لي لقداشتغلت معة في نفس المجال وانا تفجاءت ..... واسم المهندس هوا ديار صلاح الدين من العراق فلديك تحية حارة جدا جدا وشكرا لك


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 يوليو 2007)

*تحية*

التحية لك وللمهندس ديار الله يذكرة بالخير عملنا في شركتين مع بعض شركة معصار والشركة التركية بلغة السلام مني ومن كل الزملاء


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 يوليو 2007)

*اخي العزيز road*

انت استخدمت امر التعريف الخاص بالرسم مسار بامر line فيجب عليك رسم المسار كاملا line ثم عند التعريف تحدد البداية في بداية اول قطعة ثم تحدد كل المسار ثم انتر وتدخل الاسم للمار وسوف يتعرف بسهولة كلة انشاء الله


----------



## فواز العنسي (26 يوليو 2007)

الذي لسة ما اخذ الملزمة ممكن يأخذها على هذا الرابط :
http://www.4shared.com/file/20560881/7d9f0a3d/LAND.html


----------



## engramy (26 يوليو 2007)

فواز العنسي قال:


> الذي لسة ما اخذ الملزمة ممكن يأخذها على هذا الرابط :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/20560881/7d9f0a3d/LAND.html



مشكور على الملزمة
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## shokh (27 يوليو 2007)

اخي المهندس فواز والاخ جلال تحياتي لكما وشكرا على مجهودكما الطيب لقد استفدنا كثيرا بعد انزال الملزمة وشرح للبرنامج وهذاالمجهود لايقدر بثمن 
المهندس يونس


----------



## sosohoho (27 يوليو 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ فواز كيف يمكن تعريفاكثر من خط من اجل رسم بروفايل ((شبكة))من الطرق بحيث اذا تم تغير في البروفايل الرئيسي يتم تغير في الباقي ...وما فائدة k وADفي فيرتكل كيرف وكيف يحتسب مع الشكر لك


----------



## هاشم حسن (29 يوليو 2007)

فواز العنسي قال:


> الذي لسة ما اخذ الملزمة ممكن يأخذها على هذا الرابط :
> http://www.4shared.com/file/20560881/7d9f0a3d/LAND.html




بارك الله فيك يا أخ فواز على كل ما تقدمه لأخوتك المهندسين

هل تدري يا أخي الكريم اني وجدت كتابك هذا يباع عندنا في سليمانية العراق بـ 7$


----------



## احمدعبدالتواب (29 يوليو 2007)

الاخ فواز مهما فعلنا لا نستطيع ان نوفيك قدرك انت وكل من ساهم فى هذا العرض الرائع 
كل مانملكه هو العدعاء فنسأل الله ان يجزيكم خير الجزاء


----------



## اسد الرافدين (30 يوليو 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لك وبارك الله فيك


----------



## محمد الباز (30 يوليو 2007)

يا اخووة ارجوكم غيرو رابط الرابيد شير
مش نافع معاة اى شى لا برامج ولا مواقع ولا اى شى
الرابيد شير فاشل جدا ومتعب جدا
فية الف موقع للرفع ممتاز
ارجوكم احنا فى حاجة ماسة لمجهوداتكم
والف شكر على التعب


----------



## شريف سعيد (30 يوليو 2007)

ياأخى جزاك الله خيرا وجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك يوم لا ينفع مال ولا بنون


----------



## الحسون المدني (1 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك .


----------



## sosohoho (3 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو المعذرة انا لا استطيع تنزيل الملزمة لانة ينقطع قبل عمل الدونلود؟


----------



## عمرو مدبولى (3 أغسطس 2007)

اخى العزيز / فواز
عرفنى ازاى استطيع انا احمل هذه الدروس حيث الروابط لم تصل بى الى شى جاد
ارجوا الرد بسرعه حيث اننى فى اشد الحاجه الى اهده الدروس
وشكرا على الاهتمام
م/عمرو مدبولى


----------



## فواز العنسي (4 أغسطس 2007)

هذا الرابط سيوصلك إلى سته عشر درس مع الملزمة والمشروعان كلمني اذا لم يعمل :
http://www.4shared.com/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html


----------



## أبو عمر 6 (5 أغسطس 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## محمد_غاندي (6 أغسطس 2007)

:84: جزاك الله خير الجزاء علي المجهود
:56: بالتوفيق دائما


----------



## sosohoho (6 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم الاخ فواز هل لك ان تضع التطورات الاخيرة او التحديثات الاخيرة في الملزمة لان الرابط ينقطع عند ال17 ميكا وشكرا لك


----------



## ميدوحبيبة (7 أغسطس 2007)

الدرس الثالث لا يعمل ؟ ياريت تنزلة تانى 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## المساح2008 (9 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا على المساهمة الطيبة لكن الموقع لاينزل معى


----------



## lamloum_2 (10 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
ايه الحلاوة دى 
انا مش عارف اقولك ايه
بارك الله فيك وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وانشاء الله دايما فى تقدم ورقى وسعادة
ان الله فى عون العبد ما دام العبد فى عون اخيه
تحياتى لك منى ومن كل مهندسين مصر الحبيبة
اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات الاحياء والاموات


----------



## sosohoho (10 أغسطس 2007)

الاستاذ فواز كيف يمكن ربط البروفايل والسرفس والبلان في برنامج لاند ووضع كامرة بحيث تسير في المسار ((الطريق))على شكل مجسم مع التقدير لك


----------



## az1615 (11 أغسطس 2007)

شكرا شكرا على هذا الشرح الرائع ولكن صادفتني هذه المشكلة يرجى منكم المساعدة
عند درس عمل مقطع طولي للارض الطبيعية لاحظت بعدم وجود قائمة profile بالنسخة التي اعمل بها وهي نسخة 2006 وكذلك عدم وجود menu palettes في قائمة projects ارجوا المساعدة


----------



## ابن صنعاء اليمن (11 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله اف خير على هذا العمل يا استاذ فواز


----------



## sosohoho (11 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم ارجو المساعدة لان الملزمة لا استطيع عمل الداون لود ررررررررررررررررجاااااءءءء


----------



## صلاح غني (14 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم
اود ان اشكرك على هذا البرنامج واحب ان سالك على برنامج auto turn
ان كان بامكانك ان تنزيلة مع دروس تعليمية ولك جزيم الشكر


----------



## khaled sham3a (14 أغسطس 2007)

hi ya jama3a


----------



## khaled sham3a (15 أغسطس 2007)

طيب يا جماعه انا محتاج الدروس 27 و 29 30 31 ضروري جدا عندي مشروع لازم اصممو بليييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز اي حد يرد عليي ازا موجودين بليز محتاجهم


----------



## مهندس محمود قطب (15 أغسطس 2007)

*فواز العنسى*

السلام عليكم,,,
مع تحياتى والشكر لك والدعاء بالتواصل


----------



## sosohoho (16 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم هل من احد يستطيع ان يجزء الملزمة وينزلها من اجل ان نستفاد لان الخط ضعيف عندي وشكررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررررااااالكم


----------



## khaled sham3a (16 أغسطس 2007)

بس سؤال صغير يا جماعه .. شو يعني ملزمه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ بجد حد يجاوب


----------



## محمد رءوف راجح (18 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم أنا عضو جديد وأجد مشكلة في هذه الروابط ولا أعرف كيفية العمل .أرجو الافادة جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كنار (18 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن مساعدتكم


----------



## sosohoho (18 أغسطس 2007)

:81: هل هناك ناس من المريخ في الموقع؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## م.مصطفى كامل (20 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ فواز العنسي
جزاك الله خيرا على هذا المجهود الرائع و الكبير
نرجو من المشرفين تثبيت الموضوع القيم


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (21 أغسطس 2007)

لسلام عليكم 

نشكركم على التواصل المستمر واتمنى عيكم عدم هجر هذا المنتدى

لاننا استفدنا جدا منه

لقد انقطعت فترة طويلة بسبب المشاغل والتي اخذتني من هذا المنتدى الرائع

م. فواز كيف حالك وماهي اخبارك وأسال الله ان تكون بخير وعافية من عند الله.

م. فواز لو تضع *****ك داخل احد ملفاتك لكي نتواصل بعد اذن النتدى اذا سمح

فائز العريبي


----------



## هلمت (22 أغسطس 2007)

*بارك الله فيك يا اخي فواز*

جزاك الله خيرا يا اخي فواز على المحاضرات لاند ...... وفقك الله واحسن اليك.
يا اخي نزلنا الدروس 16 مع الملزمة والمشروعين ....... على الموقع Shared4
وبعض محاضرات في رابط اخونا هاشم....بعضها مو شغالة.
ارجو تحميل باقي محاضرات في الموقع السابق .... مال 16 محاضرات 
ونحن بانتظارك......
شكرا


----------



## sosohoho (23 أغسطس 2007)

الاستاذ فواز انا لا استطيع ان اعمل داون لود للملزمة ارجو ان تجزء الملزمة لكي يسهل عمل الدون لود رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءا


----------



## باسم مرزوق (23 أغسطس 2007)

:4: للاسف لم استطيع الوصول الى النسخة وارجو المساعدة وجزاك الله عنا حيرا


----------



## dr_aflatooon (24 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (25 أغسطس 2007)

الســـــــ عليكم ــــــــــلام

كيف حالكم جميعا وانشاء الكل بخير

الاخ فواز اناء والحمدلله قد تمكنت من انزال الملزمة وبدون مشاكل ولكن بالنسبة للاخوة الذين عندهم صعوبة في عملية التنزيل لو امكنك ان تحول الملزمة الى Pdf وتقسم الى ملفين او اكثر ربما تكون اسهل واسرع.

عندما فتحت الملزمة كانت قد تغيرت الاعدادات والتنسيق ممكن بسبب اختلاف نسخة الورود او الاصدار
واذا تمكنت من اكمالها في وقت قريب ,ان شاء الله سوف اخذ المهمة عنك اذ لم يكن عندك مانع.

فائز العريبي


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (25 أغسطس 2007)

الاخ فواز هل عندك فكرة عن برنامج 
Civil 3D
مع الشكر مسبقا

فائز العريبي


----------



## sosohoho (25 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم يا شباب الي عندة ملزمة الاستاذفواز ارجو منكم المساعدة في الحصول عليها رجاءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءءء:80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80: :80:


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (25 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو ارسال برنامج تعليمي لل(land desk top)مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## wa319747 (26 أغسطس 2007)

أنا أحاول اتعلم علي land 2007 لكن لم أجد في القائمة الرئيسية profile -Cross cection Hydrology - Pipes -Sheet manager وبدلاً من ذلك وجدت Parcels -Label أفيدوني كيف يمكن عمل برفيل باستخدام Land 2007


----------



## sosohoho (26 أغسطس 2007)

هل من احد ان يساعد انا احتاج ملزمة الاستاذ فواز رجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااءءءء لان الرابط ينقطع قبل اكمال الداون لود رجاءءءءءءءءءااااااا مع الشكر لكم


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (27 أغسطس 2007)

*لاند*

ارجو ارسال برنامج تعليمي عن (land desk top) وانا عندي الملزمة بس على ورق اذا تفيدك شلون ادزها الك؟


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (27 أغسطس 2007)

رجاء ممكن ارسال برنامج (lis cad) مع الكراك


----------



## ستار عبد الجبار (27 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو ارسال برنامج lis cad v 7


----------



## sosohoho (27 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم اعتقد يجب ان تذهب على النمط المتقدم واعتقد ان لا يزيد الملف اكثر من 5 ميكا وشكررررا لك


----------



## hemin81 (28 أغسطس 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا الاستاذ فواز , ارجو تحميل باقي محاضرات في الموقع 4shared بعد الدرس 16


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (28 أغسطس 2007)

*مشكووور اخوووي م.فوااااز العنسي والله رفعتم راااسم اليمن يا احلى مهندسين طبعا انت والاخ م.جلال 
الله يحفظكم ويجعله في ميزااان حسنااااتكم*


----------



## هلمت (28 أغسطس 2007)

*سلام عليكم*

ملزمة استاذ فواز على تنسيق ملفات ورد بحجم 29.1 مغابايت
لذلك قسمتة الى ملفين وبتنسيق Pdf ليستفاد منها الجميع

وارجو دعاء لصاحبها

وارجو ممن لديه باقي دروس استاذ من الدرس 16 الى اخره تحميله الى مواقع 4shared لكي يستطيع الجميع انزاله بسهولة....
وبارك الله فيكم جميعا...


----------



## msy_gis (28 أغسطس 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## sosohoho (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم مشكور يا وردة لكن نحتاج التكملة من الملزمة


----------



## sosohoho (29 أغسطس 2007)

ارجو منك تكملة الملزمة لانة انا نزلت هذة الملزمة لكن اعتقد انة هناك تكملة لهذة الملزمة وشكرا لك


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (29 أغسطس 2007)

مشكور علي المجهود و لكن مش عارف ازاي احمل


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (29 أغسطس 2007)

ممكن تسهلها علينا شوية


----------



## كرم ابراهيم (29 أغسطس 2007)

sosohoho قال:


> نحن ننتظر على احر من الجمر لشرح الاساتذة جلال والاخ فواز نرجومنكم ان تضعو اوابط الاخر مع الشكر والتقدير لكم


 نرجوا من الله لكم التوفيق


----------



## الرياضة (29 أغسطس 2007)

أرجو منكم ان تعطونى روابط للدروس 22 حتى الأخير لأنى جديد فى هذا المنتدى و شكرا


----------



## sosohoho (29 أغسطس 2007)

ازيك يا هلمت


----------



## sosohoho (29 أغسطس 2007)

هل تستطيع انزال الملزمة كاملة مع الشكر لك


----------



## هلمت (29 أغسطس 2007)

*سلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز .... سوسوهوهو
لايمكنني قراءة الرسائل خاصة لان عدد مشاركاتي قليلة اقل من 30 مشاركة

ولاكن الملزمة الي واقع من ضمن 16 دروس الاستاذ فواز انا نزلتها و حطيتها بشكل ملفين اكروبات



وهذه صورة لملفات الاستاذ فواز و ملزمة الموجودة بعنوان Land والي نزلتها


http://www.4shared.com/file/23104131/3be1d205/Land.html

اذا كان هناك ملزمة اخرى فارجو كتابة لينك ... لعلي احاول انشاء الله يارب نستفيد ...


----------



## sosohoho (29 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم شكر لك وعلى اهتمامك لكن انا لا استطيع تنزيل الملزمة فارجو منك انزالها على الموق وشكرااااا لك


----------



## هلمت (29 أغسطس 2007)

*سلام عليكم*

اخي العزيز 
ملزمة الاستاذ فواز الي موجود في 4shared بعد فك الضغط يكون الحجم 29.1 ميغابايت
في شكلها ورد المكون من 116 صفحة .... بعض صفحاتها بسبب ادراج الصورة التوضيحية تم زحفها الى هامش الصفحة مما لم يتم ضهورها كليا ... لذلك ضهرت عندك انه باقي جزء اخر .... ولاكنه كامل في ملفين سابقين اللي ارفقته في صفحة سابقة .... ملف الاول من 1-60 صفحة
والثاني من 60-116 وهو تكملة لملف الاول ...... المشكلة انه في صفحات الاخيرة ...الصورة زحفت الى هامش الصفحة مما يظهر جزء باقي....

ارجو اني وضحت لك...... وشكرا للجميع


----------



## sosohoho (31 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم شكرااا لك يا اخي العزيز وعلى اهتمامك


----------



## delof2008 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

نشكر الاساتذة الكرام على الدروس لكن على حسب ملف اقرأني الدروس ناقصة 
بقيت المقاطع فنرجو ان تلبو طلبنا فنحن على احر من الجمر وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## rs7384 (11 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك اله فيكم مل عام و انتم بخير بحلول شهر رمضان اريد شرح لبرنامج 7.3d بعربي ان امكن و شكرا


----------



## haval (13 سبتمبر 2007)

بارك الله فيكم 
وكل عام و انتم بخير بحلول شهر رمضان 
هل ممكن بعض المعلومات حول برنامج
Moss 
الذي يستعمل لتصميم الطرق


----------



## wa319747 (17 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ الفاضل المهندس العنسي جزاك الله خيراً وأحسن اليك ووفقنا واياك الي حسن طاعتة وعبادتة انه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه


----------



## nahas (19 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله كل خير وجعلها في ميزان حسناتك
بالفعل أفدتنا وأغنيتنا من علمك 
الشكر الجزيل لك وللقائمين على هذا الموقع الأكثر من رائع


----------



## مهندس طموح (20 سبتمبر 2007)

راااااااااااااائع وجميل ....الله يجزاكم بالخير


----------



## مهندس طموح (20 سبتمبر 2007)

ماقصرتوا والله ... الله يجزاكم خير


----------



## م_زين (22 سبتمبر 2007)

الاخ فواز العنسي شكرا على هذة المعلومات والدورس الممتازة 
وبا رك الله فيك
اخوك من مصر
م/ مصطفى زين


----------



## الزووقري (25 سبتمبر 2007)

جزيل الشكر لكم


----------



## bradoine (25 سبتمبر 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومات


----------



## boumehdi.khaled (26 سبتمبر 2007)

نحن ننتظر على احر من الجمر لشرح الاساتذة جلال والاخ فواز نرجومنكم ان تضعو اوابط الاخر مع الشكر والتقدير لكم


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## المساح (26 سبتمبر 2007)

لك منى الااااااااف الشكر والتقدير


----------



## م.ميلاد الجبوري (26 سبتمبر 2007)

مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور​


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

ننتظر المزيــــــــــــــــد
وشكـــــــــــــــــــــرا علي هذه المعلومات القيمه


----------



## سعيد شعبان (26 سبتمبر 2007)

.الله ينور يا باشا


----------



## روني اوسو (27 سبتمبر 2007)

انت رائع ياصديقي


----------



## abdoo_farra (28 سبتمبر 2007)

شكر لكل من ساهم فى الموضوع الشيق 
اخوتى لو سمحتم انا الملف رقم 17 ورقم 27 و28 لم استطع تنزيلهم 
ارجو من حملهم ان يحاول تنزيلهم مرة اخرى ولكم منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## عبدالله جيلان (28 سبتمبر 2007)

جزاك الله ألف ألف خير ياأخ فواز


----------



## دايسكى (7 أكتوبر 2007)

بارك الله لك وبارك فى عمرك وفي ذريتك فى تلك الايام المباركة


----------



## روني اوسو (8 أكتوبر 2007)

لم استطع أخذ اي ملف من الملفات ياأخ فواز ارجو المساعدة من الاخوة المشاركين


----------



## دايسكى (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*ياااااااااا أخ روني*

فى البداية اهلا بك يا أخ رونى 
ستجد فى الصفحات روابط الدروس ( link ) 
اضغط عليها
ستفتح لك صفحة الرابيد شير
أضغط على كلمة free , 
ستظهر صفحة اخرى
ادخل فى الخانة الأرقام والحروف المكتوبة
ثم اضغط على download,
ثم save file
وحمل الدرس........................................................................
وبالتوفيق........... داااااااااااااااايسكييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## مختار الصبري (8 أكتوبر 2007)

*وين ايامك يا باشمهندس*

:7: سمعت انك الان في السعودية ربنا يوفقك وانا احد المهندسين الذين استفادو منك عندما كنت في شركة المهندسين جزاك الله خير وانشاء الله نشوفك قريبا


----------



## شوقي الفونس (11 أكتوبر 2007)

civil_engineer70***********


----------



## sosohoho (12 أكتوبر 2007)

السلام عليكم الاستاذ فواز هل سيكون هناك شرح لاند للانابيب وشكراااا لك


----------



## wa319747 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

الاخ فواز هل من الممكن شرح طريقة ايجاد الكميات لمسطحات بطريقة خطوط تاكنتور


----------



## delof2008 (20 أكتوبر 2007)

جـــــــــــــــزاك الله كل خيــــر يا اخ فواز وجعلها الله في حسناتك


----------



## المهندس الهلالي (23 أكتوبر 2007)

مشكورة جهودك وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## عباس الحديدي (28 أكتوبر 2007)

الله يسلمك بس ممكن *****ك بدون زحمة


----------



## Burhan Muhammed Sh (30 أكتوبر 2007)

شكرا ارجو تزويدى على بريدى الالكترونى


----------



## عباس الحديدي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

الله يازيك بكل خير واحنا بانتضار باقي الاجزء يااخي فواز.


----------



## عباس الحديدي (28 نوفمبر 2007)

كيف احصل لى *****ك اخ فواز


----------



## م أبوالدراويش (1 ديسمبر 2007)

شكراً جزيلاً لك على هذا المجهود الرائع وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## دعاء شاكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:68: أخي الكريم جزاك الله كل خير وجعله في ميزان حسناتك وأرجو منك ان تكون هذه الدروس على رابط اخر لان هذا الربط لايعمل بالمملكة العربية السعودية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء شاكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:68: أخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسانتك وأرجوا منك رفع هذه الدروس على رابط اخر لان هذا الرابط لا يعمل بالسعودية
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## دعاء شاكر (2 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

اخي الكريم جزاك الله خيرا وارجو ان ترفع هذه الدروس على رابط اخر وشكرا جزيلا لك:15:


----------



## دعاء شاكر (3 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الله خيرا*

:14: جزاك الله خيرا وجعله في ميزان حسناتك
أشكرك على هذه الدروس القيمة وتم تنزيل الدروس الرابط يعمل بالسعودية اعذرني وشكرا لك:14:


----------



## Nashaat derias (7 ديسمبر 2007)

Mr.Fawaz
Thank you for land program.it is a nice gift for every body
Eng. Nashaat Derias


----------



## محمود توبكون (7 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزيك الخير يا اخي فواز ما قصرت لكن لو كانت الملفات متاحة للتنزيل كان احسن لأنو الرابيدشير ما عم يظبط معنا


----------



## البروفسيير محمود (10 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## يحيي الهواري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

السلام عليكم
ما اقدر غير جزاك الله خيرا عنا وعن سائر الزملاء


----------



## يحيي الهواري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

:33: :63: السلام عليكم لدي البرنامج LandAutoDesk2002 واوعدكم برفعه قريبا عندما استطيع


----------



## يحيي الهواري (13 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يعطيك ويغنيك ويرضيك ويحييك ويرويك انشاءالله من زمزم علي كل هادي الخير


----------



## يحيي الهواري (14 ديسمبر 2007)

كما وعدت يا اصدقائي البرنامج


----------



## اسلام صبحى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك اللة خيرا اخى


----------



## اسلام صبحى (18 ديسمبر 2007)

ممكن يرفع على موقع اخر


----------



## عبدالله غنوي (19 ديسمبر 2007)

الله يجزاكم الخير على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## فواز العنسي (23 ديسمبر 2007)

هذا الرابط يعمل ببساطة وتاكت منة في تاريخ 23-12-2007 يعمل
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65


----------



## دعاء شاكر (23 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزاك الل خيرا*

شكرا جزاك الله خيرا الرابط ممتاااااااااز:85:


----------



## اسلام صبحى (23 ديسمبر 2007)

:20: :20: الحمد للة تم تحميل جميع الدروس اشكر الاخ الكريم ويجعلة فى ميزان حسناتك
:75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: :75: 
:20: :20: :20: :20: :20: :20:


----------



## عبدالجليل الفسي (26 ديسمبر 2007)

sdfasdasdsd


----------



## وائل رمضان عبدة (26 ديسمبر 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا وارجو منك المزيد


----------



## محمود تامر (29 ديسمبر 2007)

مشكور يا أخ العرب ونتمنى مزيدمن البرامج مع شرحها و وأفاك الله أجرك


----------



## عباس الحديدي (30 ديسمبر 2007)

اخ فواز كيف يمكن ان احصل على قائمة الprofile and cross section علما اني لم اجدها في اختيار الcivil design مع شكري وفائق احترامي .


----------



## الزوبير (31 ديسمبر 2007)

*جزئية الصرف الصحى*

السلام عليكم أخى فواز باراك الله فيك على المجهود الغير العادى لشرح المستفيض لبرنامج land
,ونقوم بالدعاء لك فى كل صلاة وجزاك عنا كل خير 
اريد ان اسأل عن أذا كان هناك أمكانية لايفدتنا عن الجزء الخاص بتصميم شبكات الصرف الصحى لهذا البرنامج ولو حتى بمثال لخط واحد 
والسلام عليكم 
اأخوك فى الله ( الزوبير ):2:


----------



## محمدابوحية (2 يناير 2008)

*كتب*

http://rapidshare.com/files/80674557/__1575___1604___1578___1608___1602___1610___1593____1575___1604___1605___1587___1575___1581___1610__?killcode=16290518834390775897
كتب في المساحة


----------



## newart (2 يناير 2008)

الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## abosalah1 (7 يناير 2008)

فواز العنسي قال:


> هذا الرابط يعمل ببساطة وتاكت منة في تاريخ 23-12-2007 يعمل
> http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65



جزاك الله كل خير هذا الرابط قام بوضعه الاخ فوار به جميع الدروس الف شكر على الشرح الرائع


----------



## مهندس عربي مسلم (9 يناير 2008)

*شكر*

السلام عليكم 
تحياتي الى الاخ فواز العنسي وشكرا لك


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (12 يناير 2008)

*اكتب لك ولا ادري باي لسان اتحدث معاك مهما ابدعت التعبير واخترت اجود الكلمات لتكون في عبارة مناسبة فانا واثق من اني لن امنحك العطاء كله
وجزاك الله كل خير وباارك الله فيك وجعله الله في ميزااان حسناااتك*​


----------



## خشبيل (13 يناير 2008)

اسال الله ان يجزى الاخ فواز خير جزاء على هذه المحا ظرات


----------



## alameedi (13 يناير 2008)

اعتقد ان البرنامج land desktop قد عدل بالاصدار Autodesk civil 3D يتوفر عندي كتاب سوف ارفعه انشاء الله عن قريب فبرنامج autodesk civil 3d هو البرنامج الاكثر تطورا لمذا الاصرار على land desktop


----------



## محمود ربيع ابواليل (13 يناير 2008)

جزاكمممممممم اللـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــه خير


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (17 يناير 2008)

*تااابع الدروس*

*هذا رابط الدرس (22) 
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5328441/63a7514b/sharing.html
وطبع يرجع الشكر كله لله ثم للاخ م.فواز العنسي و الاخ م.جلال العنسي
وبقية الدروس سوف ارفعها لكم بإذن الله قريبا..*​


----------



## alahousat (18 يناير 2008)

الأخ الفاضل فواز العنسي /
مشكور جدا على اعطائك لهذه المحاضرات القيمة عن برنامج اللاند وجزاك الله كل خير عنا 
وارجو أن تستمر في هذا البرنامج بالكامل وأن تشرح الجزء المتعلق بالمساحة منه(survey) لأنة مهم جدا لأي مساح ولايوجد بنفس الكفائة في برنامد CIVIL3D


----------



## alahousat (18 يناير 2008)

أرجووووووووك يا أخ العنسي أن تشرح حتى مقدمات عمل المضلع وضبطة في برنامج اللاند
(survey) حتى يكتمل لنا برنامج الدسك توب


----------



## شعبان صالح عمر (20 يناير 2008)

أنا مساح خريج معهد المساحة 1991 بأكثر من 70% وأريد الحصول على باكلوريوس الهندسة وأنا مصرى أعمل بالسعودية فى مجال الطرق وطبعاً أريد الدراسة بالمراسلة فهل هناك من جامعة تنصحونى بها ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## susa (20 يناير 2008)

شكرا وجزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## الان جلال (20 يناير 2008)

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3296259/4...7/sharing.html
very very very good link.
THANKS ALOT


----------



## Faiz Oreibi (22 يناير 2008)

الســـــــــــــــــــــلام عليكــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم

الاخوة رواد المنتدى الكرام !
هل يوجد شخص بينكم يعرف عمل حسابات الترافرس بواسطة اللاند ؟
شكرا


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يناير 2008)

أتمنى من إخواني في المنتدى توضيح طريقة تحميل الملفات من الموقع RapidShare


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (24 يناير 2008)

أتمنى من الاخوان في المنتدى توضيح طريقة التحميل من موقعRapidShare


----------



## ادهم عمرو (26 يناير 2008)

الف الف شكر يا ابو فواز


----------



## المهندس احمد ج (30 يناير 2008)

Thank You Very Mutch


----------



## احمد حمدان (17 فبراير 2008)

شكرا" يا اخ العزيز لكن بعض الروابط لاتعمل


----------



## أيمن سيف الدين (18 فبراير 2008)

برنامج مفيد جدا جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## م_زين (19 فبراير 2008)

الاخ العزيز فواز
ارجو منك استكمال باقى الدروس من بعد الدرس رقم 30
وشرح كيفية عمل خط تصميمي لخط مواسير غاز او مياة وشرح الهيدروليك 
وارجو منك التوفيق والتقدم والرخاء فى عملك 
وجزاك الله خيرا ولا يسعنى كيفه اشكرك على هذا التعليم
اخوك 
م_زين


----------



## صلاح عجم (20 فبراير 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً


----------



## م.محمد البعجري (20 فبراير 2008)

*اخواني كل دروس اللاند موجوده وبرااابط ممتاز جدااا جدااا
بس ابيكم تنسوا مواقع (الرابيد شير) وتدخلوا على هذي الروااابط التاليه
طبعا الدروس من 1-21 تلقونها على هذا الرابط:
http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65

والردوس من 22-31 تلقونها على هذا الرااابط:
http://www.4shared.com/dir/5328441/63a7514b/sharing.html

أي استفسار في احد هذي الروااابط يرد لي خبر اوكي.. والله الموفق..*​


----------



## az1615 (21 فبراير 2008)

الاخوى الاعزاء
انا استعمل اتوكاد لاند 2007 وعند تطبيقي للدروس
لم استطع تكوين السطح عن طريق اختيار النقاط بالتحديد بالماوس وذللك لانه بعد التحديد على النقاط وامر انشاء يظهر صندوق حوار هل تريد انشاء سطح جديد ام لا وعند اختيار نعم او لا ( للمحافظة على الاسم القديم ) لايتم تكوين السطح اي لايتم تكوين كامل ملفات السطح في مجلد السطوح ولايت اظهار معاينة السطح على الشاشة 
ارجوا منكم المساعدة ولكم مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام وبالاخص للاخ والاستاذ المهندس فواز


----------



## alahousat (21 فبراير 2008)

الاخوة رواد المنتدى الكرام !
هل يوجد شخص بينكم يعرف عمل حسابات الترافرس بواسطة اللاند ؟
شكرا


----------



## المليونير الفقير (22 فبراير 2008)

مشكور ولكن التنزيل والله انو مقرف بطيء جدا


----------



## سوريا وبس (22 فبراير 2008)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد حمدان (22 فبراير 2008)

السلام عليكم : لدي سؤال ارجوا مساعدتي بالاجابه عليه لمن طبق الدروس للاخ جلال وفواز المحترمين : والسؤال هو عند عمل الـTerrain واختيار النقاط بالطريقه المشروحه بالضبط نرى ان البرنامج لايعمل الـ Surface نهائيا" حتى عند النظر من مربع حوار terrain model explorer نرى ان العمليات الاحصائيه لم تجرى وان min and max elevation =0 و min and max coordinate =0 ايضا" فاين الخطأ افيدوني افادكم الله هل ان نسخه اللاند التي عندي مضروبه ام ماذا .


----------



## hamza200479 (22 فبراير 2008)

thank's my brother Faouaz


----------



## م_زين (23 فبراير 2008)

*الاخ العزيز فواز*

الاخ العزيز فواز
ارجو منك استكمال باقى الدروس من بعد الدرس رقم 31
وشرح كيفية عمل خط تصميمي لخط مواسير غاز او مياة وشرح الهيدروليك 
وارجو منك التوفيق والتقدم والرخاء فى عملك 
وجزاك الله خيرا ولا يسعنى كيفه اشكرك على هذا التعليم
اخوك 
م_زين
ارجو الرد
شكراً
:11: :7:


----------



## لؤي سوريا (23 فبراير 2008)

شكرا والله يجزيك الخير


----------



## لؤي سوريا (24 فبراير 2008)

شكرا شكرا شكرا ألف مرة يا فواز على الشرح الجميل
ونحن من زمان منتظرين شرح للبرنامج 
وشرحك كان واضح ومختصر بنفس الوقت
الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## Ismail Ali (24 فبراير 2008)

أشكرك على هذه البادرة إلا أنني لم استطيع تحميل ملفات الدروس .. أرجو إفادتي بالطريقة حيث أنني حاولت التحميل بالنقر على الرابط إلا أنه يقود إلى موقع عام و لا أدري من أين يمكن تحميل الملف المطلوب .. مع جزيل الشكر و التقدير


----------



## علي المحاويلي (25 فبراير 2008)

شكراً أخي فواز على هذا الشرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## mohamad1985 (25 فبراير 2008)

مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور مشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكورمشكور
مشكورمشكورمشكور


----------



## mohamad1985 (25 فبراير 2008)

فواز العنسي قال:


> تعليم مرئي ومسموع ليرنامج اوتوديسك لاند دسكتوب
> الدرس الاول:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/2159115...___1605___1588___1585___1608___1593_.rar.html
> الدرس الثاني:
> http://rapidshare.com/files/2159730...___1604___1606___1602___1575___1591_.rar.html


 

شكراً أخي فواز على هذا الشرح وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك:12:


----------



## mohamad1985 (25 فبراير 2008)

م.محمد البعجري قال:


> *اخواني كل دروس اللاند موجوده وبرااابط ممتاز جدااا جدااا*​
> *بس ابيكم تنسوا مواقع (الرابيد شير) وتدخلوا على هذي الروااابط التاليه*
> *طبعا الدروس من 1-21 تلقونها على هذا الرابط:*
> *http://www.4shared.com/account/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html?rnd=65*​
> ...


أخي م.محمد البعجري تسلم ايدك
ياريت فعلا كل الناس تنسى موقع الرابيد شير وتتجه لموقع الفور شيرد
ربنا يوفقك ويجعله في ميزان حسناتك

مرة سودانى ماشى فى الغابة طلع عليه اسد فقله:والنبى ماتكلنى
فالاسد قله:لاطبعاالدكتورمحرج عليا المشوى


----------



## لؤي سوريا (25 فبراير 2008)

شكرا إلك م . فواز
بس ياريت وضحت أكتر عن كيفة حساب كميات الحفر والردم بشكل واضح ومطول أكتر 
وشرح كيف يمكن حساب كمية الحفر والردم لجزء معين من المشروع وإدخال المستوى االمطلوب الوصول إليه من الحفر والردم
وشكرا


----------



## salah abd (26 فبراير 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 
والصلاة والسلام على اطيب الخلق اجمعين واله الطيبين الطاهرين
االاخوان فواز وجلال وكافة من اثرى هذا الموضوع المهم لكل مهندس مدني ولكل مهتم بالمساحة
واعمال الطرق الحقيقة لم الاحظ موضوع في أي منتدى حقق هذا التفاعل مثل ماحققه شرح الاستاذ فواز لبرنامج دسك لاند حيث كان شرحا مميزا احاط بمعظم الجوانب المهمة الحقيقة انا اغبطه على ماحصل عليه وما يحصل عليه من ثواب ودعاء في الغيب لكل مستفيد من الموضوع جعله الله في ميزان حسناته ودعائي بالرحمة لوالديه .حملت جميع الدروس من الرابيد شيرومن الروابط الاخيرة الذي وضعها الاخ جلال لاحظت ان الدرس 12 مكرر في الملف المضغوط الذي يحمل عنوان الدرس الرابع عشر ارجو ملاحظة ذلك مع جزيل الشكر والاحترام للجميع.

مهندس صلاح فضل من العراق


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (26 فبراير 2008)

اخى العزيز الرابط غير فعال ارجو الرد


----------



## ابوالبراء فارس (27 فبراير 2008)

شكرا 



الا الحبيب ياعباد الصليب


----------



## اديب (27 فبراير 2008)

اشكرك على هذا المجهود وجزاك الله كل خير وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## اديب (27 فبراير 2008)

يمكن عمل تصحيح للترافرس بواسطة برنامج Auto Desk Survey المحمل مع برنامج Land Desktop


----------



## علي سليم متولي (29 فبراير 2008)

الاخ المهندس / جلال والمهندس / فواز ارجومنكم ان تنزلوا لنا برنامج earth works 2007 لحساب كميات الطرق للقطع والردم وجزاكم الله خيرلا وشكرا


----------



## ابن كمال عقل (2 مارس 2008)

جزاكم الله خيرا على هذه الشروح
و الجهد


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (2 مارس 2008)

*شكراًجزيلاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاًاً*

الشكر الأول للأخ فواز العنسي 
والشكر الأكبرللأخ محمد البعجري لرفع الملفات على الموقع www.4shared.com
لكن يا أخ محمد لم أتمكن من تحميل الملفين 50street.rar و 21widning.rar من الرابط الأول لأن المدة انتهت حسب الرسالة التي تردني فما الحل ياأخي الكريم 
أرسلت الرد قبل أن أفتح الرابط الثاني لشدة فرحتي ورغبتي في الشكر .
إنشاء الله مايكون في مشاكل بالرابط الثاني .


----------



## ابداع الهندسة (2 مارس 2008)

الشكر الأول للأخ فواز العنسي 
والشكر الأكبرللأخ محمد البعجري لرفع الملفات على الموقع www.4shared.com
لكن يا أخ محمد لم أتمكن من تحميل الملفين 50street.rar و 21widning.rar من الرابط الأول لأن المدة انتهت حسب الرسالة التي تردني فما الحل ياأخي الكريم 
أرسلت الرد قبل أن أفتح الرابط الثاني لشدة فرحتي ورغبتي في الشكر .
إنشاء الله مايكون في مشاكل بالرابط الثاني .


----------



## مهندس محمدعبدة (3 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله كل حير


----------



## رضا خيواني (12 مارس 2008)

مشكور اخي بارك الله فيك


----------



## عباس الحديدي (13 مارس 2008)

الاخ فواز العنسي المحترم ...... ارجو منك تنزيل رابط لشيت جاهز للمقاطع العرضية والافقية الخاصة بك لغرض التعلم منها ومعرفة ماهو مطلوب في المشاريع .... مع فائق شكري وتقديري واحترامي لك وللاخ الفاضل جلال وجعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## عباس الحديدي (13 مارس 2008)

this is my e-mai [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## علي سليم متولي (14 مارس 2008)

شكرا جزيلا علي هذا الشرح الجميل وجزاجم الله الخير


----------



## سعد الكردي (14 مارس 2008)

الله يجزيك الخير


----------



## سعد الكردي (14 مارس 2008)

اللهم اهدي شباب المسلمين واغفر لاخوننا الذين قامو بهذا الجهد الكبير بنشر العلم فجزاهم الله خيرا


----------



## م.حمزه ابولاوي (14 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا جدا
وبارك الله فيك
و الى الامام انشاء الله


----------



## hosny77 (14 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (15 مارس 2008)

شكرا للاخ فواز على هذا الشرح واتمنى ان يمن اللة سبحانة وتعالى عليك بكل خير وان تفيدنا بشرح اى شى عن خطوط الصرف+المياة م/عبدالعزيز الشرقاوى


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (15 مارس 2008)

م/احمد عند ما تعمل Terrnainيظهر شباك مكتوب فية surface 1اعمل كلك شمال ثم كلك يمين واختار اسم لة ثم okثم 2كلك شمال على terrainفيظهر اسفلها الاسم اللى انتة اختارتةاعمل علية 2كلك شمال فيظهر اسفلة خيارات اختار point filesثم كلك Lثم كلكRواختارAdd points from auto cadثم pointsيظهر فى commnd اختيارات هى entity / layerلو انتة واضع النقاط على طبقة اختار layerولو مفيش طبقة اختار entityويفضل ان تضع النقاط على layerاختار L ثمOKوعلم على النقاط فيظهر اسفل الشاشة رسا لة تمثل اسم الطبقة للنقاط وعددهم ثم OKمرتين فيظهر شباك موضح فية الاسم والتاريخ وساعة العمل ويتم عمل BOUNDRYللشكل كما تعرف ثم نرحع الى سوالك لية محسش بانقاط لانك لابد من عمل Buld كلك Rعلىاسم الملف ثمكلك Rونختار DULDيظهر شباك اختار OKفيتم عمل الDULDثم تظهر رسلة توضح عمل الBULD ثم OKفيظهر لك شباك يوضح عدد النقاط واقل منسوب واكبر منسوب واكبر احداثى واقل احداثى وهو ما تبحث عنة لو فية اى استفسار اخر اميللى abd_elaziz68*************


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (15 مارس 2008)

م/احمد حمدان عند ما تعمل Terrnainيظهر شباك مكتوب فية surface 1اعمل كلك شمال ثم كلك يمين واختار اسم لة ثم okثم 2كلك شمال على terrainفيظهر اسفلها الاسم اللى انتة اختارتةاعمل علية 2كلك شمال فيظهر اسفلة خيارات اختار point filesثم كلك Lثم كلكRواختارAdd points from auto cadثم pointsيظهر فى commnd اختيارات هى entity / layerلو انتة واضع النقاط على طبقة اختار layerولو مفيش طبقة اختار entityويفضل ان تضع النقاط على layerاختار L ثمOKوعلم على النقاط فيظهر اسفل الشاشة رسا لة تمثل اسم الطبقة للنقاط وعددهم ثم OKمرتين فيظهر شباك موضح فية الاسم والتاريخ وساعة العمل ويتم عمل BOUNDRYللشكل كما تعرف ثم نرحع الى سوالك لية محسش بانقاط لانك لابد من عمل Buld كلك Rعلىاسم الملف ثمكلك Rونختار DULDيظهر شباك اختار OKفيتم عمل الDULDثم تظهر رسلة توضح عمل الBULD ثم OKفيظهر لك شباك يوضح عدد النقاط واقل منسوب واكبر منسوب واكبر احداثى واقل احداثى وهو ما تبحث عنة لو فية اى استفسار اخر اميللى abd_elaziz68*************


----------



## عبدالعزيزمنصور (15 مارس 2008)

م/احمد عند ما تعمل Terrnainيظهر شباك مكتوب فية surface 1اعمل كلك شمال ثم كلك يمين واختار اسم لة ثم okثم 2كلك شمال على terrainفيظهر اسفلها الاسم اللى انتة اختارتةاعمل علية 2كلك شمال فيظهر اسفلة خيارات اختار point filesثم كلك Lثم كلكRواختارAdd points from auto cadثم pointsيظهر فى commnd اختيارات هى entity / layerلو انتة واضع النقاط على طبقة اختار layerولو مفيش طبقة اختار entityويفضل ان تضع النقاط على layerاختار L ثمOKوعلم على النقاط فيظهر اسفل الشاشة رسا لة تمثل اسم الطبقة للنقاط وعددهم ثم OKمرتين فيظهر شباك موضح فية الاسم والتاريخ وساعة العمل ويتم عمل BOUNDRYللشكل كما تعرف ثم نرحع الى سوالك لية محسش بانقاط لانك لابد من عمل Buld كلك Rعلىاسم الملف ثمكلك Rونختار DULDيظهر شباك اختار OKفيتم عمل الDULDثم تظهر رسلة توضح عمل الBULD ثم OKفيظهر لك شباك يوضح عدد النقاط واقل منسوب واكبر منسوب واكبر احداثى واقل احداثى وهو ما تبحث عنة لو فية اى استفسار اخر اميللى abd_elaziz68*************


----------



## سامح عمارة (16 مارس 2008)

جزى الله كل من ساهم فى هذا العمل


----------



## المتألق جدا (16 مارس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم جميعا


----------



## سامح عمارة (17 مارس 2008)

مشكور جدا وبارك الله فيك 
وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## بلاك روز (18 مارس 2008)

الف الف شكر للا خ فواز ولكل من ساهم في اخراج هذا العمل اسال الله العلي القدير ان يجعله في ميزان حسناتكم.
لكم مني كل الاحترام والتقدير
جهودكم مشكوره ومباركه باذن الله
دمتم بخير وعافيه من الله


----------



## احمد حمدان (19 مارس 2008)

الاخ فواز المحترم نشكرك على هذه الدروس القيمه . اخي الكريم لقد بدات بتطبيق دروسك للتعلم . ولكن الان تواجهني مشكله عند عمل الـ Cross section وهي ظهور warrning تقول No vertical exist ولكن الـ cross section يرسم ولكن بعد عمل Tempulate ومحاوله وضعه على الـ cross section وحسب درسك 17 تظهر المشكله ايضا" ولايرسم الـtempulate على الـ cross section ولكن يقول الـ warrning نفسها وهي 
No vertical exis ولا اعرف كيف اعالج المشكله ارجوا المساعده من حضرتكم . كما ارجوا مساعده الاخوه المحترفين في البرنامج . وشكرا جزيلاط مقدما"


----------



## احمد حمدان (19 مارس 2008)

الاخوه الاعضاء .... الموضوع قيم وراقي والاخ فواز دروسه ممتازه واستاذ واصل بصراحه والاهم من ذلك حبه للتعليم . نشكرك من كل قلبنا يا استاذنا الفاضل وجعل عملك هذا في ميزان حسناتك . 
زكاه العلم نشره


----------



## مهندس عربي مسلم (21 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم و حمة الله و بركاته 
سؤال للأخ المهندس فواز العنسي و للأخوة المهندسين 
أنا عندي برنامج Land Desktop 2006 وهذا الاصدار لايحتوي على قوائم عديدة شرحها المهندس فواز مثل profile ......
فهل من توضيح لكيفية عمل المقاطع على هذا الاصدار


----------



## يوسف عبد الرحمن (22 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخي جزاك الله خيرا 
الفايل 50street لايعمل ................. ارجو اعادة تحميله........... مع الشكر


----------



## مصطفىالجوكر (29 مارس 2008)

شكراً جزيلاً علي الشرح الرائع


----------



## سعد الكردي (29 مارس 2008)

السلام عليكم اخي العزيز فواز 
نرجو من الله عز وجل ان يوفقك في عملك وحياتك وارجو ان تكرم علينا بمزيد من الدروس واسال الله العلي القدير ان يزيدك علما ومعرفة تخدم بها هذا الدين العظيم


----------



## المهندس شكرى (11 أبريل 2008)

اين الرابط


----------



## az1615 (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
الف شكر لكل الاخوة المشاركين بالاخص الاخ فواز جزاه الله الف خير 
ولدي رجاء من الاخوة ان يشرحوا لنا طريقة حساب الكميات لطريق في حال توفر المقطع الطولي لخط المشروع والارض الطبيعية ( اي توفر X و Z لخط المشروع والارض الطبيعية ) فقط . مع توفر المقطع العرضي النموذجي للمشروع . علما بان هذه الحالة تخص الشركة المنفذة للمشروع في اغلب الاحيان


----------



## خالد قريسو (16 أبريل 2008)

من السوداني الي الاخmohamad1985  واداره المنتدي



بالعلم بل بالآدب تنال أعلى الرتب 
فعش حياة العلماء و أقرأ صنوف الكتب
و دم على تواضع لا تفتخر بالنسب 
كفاك أن تخرج من دنيا الورى بالحسب
مافي داعي للنكته التي في المشاركه​


----------



## az1615 (20 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 
لم يجبني احد :
رجاء من الاخوة ان يشرحوا لنا طريقة حساب الكميات لطريق في حال توفر المقطع الطولي لخط المشروع والمقطع الطولي للارض الطبيعية ( اي توفر X و Z لخط المشروع والارض الطبيعية ) فقط . مع توفر المقطع العرضي النموذجي للمشروع . علما بان هذه الحالة تخص الشركة المنفذة للمشروع في اغلب الاحيان


----------



## بسام اليمني (20 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
يا مهندس فواز


----------



## نور سامح (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جداجداجداااااااااااااا 
على المجهود الرائع ده 
وفقك الله وسسد خطاك لمل فيه الخير ويحبه و يرضاه


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (22 أبريل 2008)

خوتى الاعزاء ارجو كيفية التحميل


----------



## مهندس الالفية (22 أبريل 2008)

وين ايامك يا استاذي هذه الايام
في صنعاء
ارجوا اذا كان لديك وقت كاف ان ترسل لي تعليمي اللاند صوت ما بين الدرس (9-16)
nad50000***********


----------



## ابراهيم سالم محمد (22 أبريل 2008)

اخ فواز الرجاء ارسال الدروس على روابط اخرى اخى العزيز وجزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## dr_aflatooon (22 أبريل 2008)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## م_زين (1 مايو 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا 
وشكرا على جميع ماقدمته لنا 
ارجو ان ارك فى دورس متقدمة اخرى


----------



## ساجدسامح (1 مايو 2008)

مشكوررررررررررررررررررررررررررر


----------



## az1615 (12 مايو 2008)

الشكر لجميع الاخوى الاعزاء 
وتوجد لدي مشكلة في الاتوكاد لاند 2007 وهي عند عمل سطح من قئمة trrian ثم terain model explorer ثم creat new surface ثم add points from autocad object واختيار points يظهر الصندوق
select surface اذا حدد اسم السطح وموافق ساعود الى مربع الحوار السابق ( انشاء سطح ) ولكن غير موجود اسم السطح اي لايمكن ان يتم انشاء السطح built ارجوا من احد الاخوة المساعدة العاجلة


----------



## ezzat hosny (12 مايو 2008)

شكرا على الشرح الجميل


----------



## علي قاسم البغدادي (15 مايو 2008)

اسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركات

-الرجاء المساعده عدم القدره على التحميل من الربد شير لااعرف السبب يقول هنالك خطاء ولابد من تكرار المحاوله ارجوا التوضيح!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

-اخواني الاعزاء من يقدر ان يوضح كيف استطيع ان ادرج الاداة........profilمع ادوات الاقوائم في الاند دسك توب 2007

-وارجوا التوضيح بعد ادراج النقط في البرنامج(لاندسك توب 2007) كيف استطيع اظهارها حيث اني بعد اتمام الادراج لااستطيع مشاهدة النقاط على السطح


----------



## عباس الحديدي (15 مايو 2008)

الاخ البغدادي .....لابد ان تقوم بتنصيب برنامج سفل (Civil) فوق الاند (هو ينزل مباشرة )فوقه ثم تستطيع فتح قائمة البروفايل ....
اخزك عباس الحديدي (بغداد)


----------



## ساجدسامح (15 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم لك جزيل الشكر


----------



## فواز العنسي (18 مايو 2008)

الاخ احمد حمدان No vertical exist هذه الرسالة معناها لايوجد نقاط عند هذه المنطقة او لايوجد معك مقطع طولي للارض الطبيعية


----------



## ezzat hosny (19 مايو 2008)

العزيز اخى فواز :- 
تحيه طيبه لك ، ارجو الافاده عن كيفية اضافه مصطبه ( كتف ) صغير ( 0.50 سم )بعد ditch و قبل عمل ميول القطع و ذلك فى القطاع العرضى التصميمى ( templat ) و لك كل الاحترام و التقدير


----------



## ezzat hosny (19 مايو 2008)

الاخ فواز اسف الكتف 50 سم بأى ميل اسف على الخطاء ، و عموما الرقم طبعا مش فارق فى كيفية عمل الكتف


----------



## علي سليم متولي (21 مايو 2008)

الملفات معطوبة


----------



## علي محمد الهراامه (1 أغسطس 2008)

مشكور ياكبير المهندسين فواز العنسي


----------



## az1615 (2 أغسطس 2008)

الف شكر للجميع وخاصة لاستاذنا المهندس فواز :
ارجو شرح كيفيفة تعريف مقطع عرضي تصميمي يكون بميل واحد فقط كما يرجى بيان كيفية حساب مساحة القش وعرض القش ( قشط التربة السطحية ) في حالة الردم


----------



## احمد حمدان (3 أغسطس 2008)

شكرا" جزيلا" يا اخ فواز . محاضاتك وشرحك قد افادتنا بشكل لايمكن التعبير به عن الامتنان والشكر. وفقك الله . واشكرك على الرد


----------



## مقبولداد (10 أغسطس 2008)

*جزآك الله عنا كل خيرا وشكر ا علي الشرح المميز*

*أرجو من الإدارة تثبيت هذا الشرح الممتاز *

*من لا يشكر الناس لا يشكر الله*


----------



## حسام سمير السيد (10 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيك والى المزيد دوما


----------



## susa (12 أغسطس 2008)

لك الشكر والامتنان على المحاضرات القيمة


----------



## سامر محمد سامر (13 أغسطس 2008)

أشكرك أخي فواز العنسي من كل قلبي على جهدك الرائع بالنسبة لبرنامج اللاند دسكتوب وأدعوا لك الله بالتوفيق دائماً، وبأن برزقك ما هو خير لك، وأقول لك بأنني كنت بأمس الحاجة، لما طرحته من كتاب تعليمي، وشرح بالفيديو، وأتمنى أن تواصل جهدك الكبير، لما فيه مصلحة شباب الأمة الإسلامية والعربية، من رفع للجهل والحرمان.


----------



## عبدالحفيظ احمد (24 أغسطس 2008)

tnxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## خابور (24 أغسطس 2008)

الله يعطيكم العافية مجهود كبير ورائع


----------



## بهاء زكي (25 أغسطس 2008)

مشكورين اخواني الكرام 

مجهود رائع 

الله يعطيكم العافية


----------



## فواز العنسي (24 سبتمبر 2008)

خواتم مباركة لكل المنتسبين وكل عام وانتم بخير 
وجعلكم الله ذخر للامة الاسلامية لرفعتها وتقدمها


----------



## سولارلونر (24 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكر للاخ فواز العنسي وطلب مساعده*

الشكر الجزيل لكن بعد ان انزلت المحاظرات لاتعمل حاولت فتح الضغط برنامج winrar لكن لافائده تضهر لي رساله no archive found حاولت اكثر من مره ضهرت نفس ا لرساله مع العلم هناك اكثر من برنامج مضغوط انزله لكنه يعمل ولا يوجد اي مشكله ولا اعرف ما المشكله ؟
ارجو الاجابه باسرع وقت ان امكن؟


----------



## محمد منسي ابوصبحة (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مرحبا شباب انا كتير عاجبني المنتدى وانا مهندس مساحة ابحث عن عمل ارجو المساعدة


----------



## حسان ابو خريش (24 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور كتير ولكن لم اتمكن من تنزيل الملفات هل يوجد طريقة اخرى والاجر على الله


----------



## المساح مسلم (25 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرااااا كثير اخى فواز 
وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك سبحان الله وبحمده 
سبحان الله العظيم


----------



## ماهر عطيفي (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شكرا يا اخ فواز ولكن عندي لا يظهر صورة الشرح وانما الصوت فقط


----------



## طارق البحر (20 نوفمبر 2008)

شكرا مهندس فواز انشالله قريب سوف ادرس الدورة كاملة


----------



## علي عواضي (21 نوفمبر 2008)

مهندس فواز جزاك الله خير


----------



## said alia (28 نوفمبر 2008)

thanks very much


----------



## eng: issa (28 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## امير عوض (28 نوفمبر 2008)

مشكور اخي الكريم على جهدك


----------



## مهندس أبومسلم (29 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
بعض الروابط لا تعمل


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (29 نوفمبر 2008)

ياريت اذا امكن حد يرفع لنا البرنامج نفسه
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## مساح محترف (3 ديسمبر 2008)

شكرا جزيلا جزاك الله خير


----------



## ياسر سالمان (6 مارس 2009)

شكراً ومشكوررررررررررين الاخوه الاعزاء بس يا ريت ترفع الدروس على اى رابط غير الرابيد شير .... شكراً


----------



## الهندسي 80 (7 مارس 2009)

اخي فواز/ جزاك الله عني كل خير


----------



## رائد حسن ابو زميرو (8 مارس 2009)

*الاخ فواز العنسي 
 اشكرك جزيل الشكروباركك الله وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك وطريق الى الجنه 


*​


----------



## يحيي الهواري (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم لكم افدتنا بشرحكم الجليل لبرنامج الاند land ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالكم ولكن اعاني من عدم وجود البرنامج لقد كانت لدي نسخة 2001 ولكنها الان لاتعمل ولا اعرف لمذا لربما قد حذف منها امر ما لذا لوان لديكم البرنامج وجزاكم الله عنا حسن الثواب


----------



## يحيي الهواري (17 مارس 2009)

السلام عليكم لكم افدتنا بشرحكم الجليل لبرنامج الاند land ونسال الله ان يجعله في ميزان اعمالكم ولكن اعاني من عدم وجود البرنامج لقد كانت لدي نسخة 2001 ولكنها الان لاتعمل ولا اعرف لماذا لربما قد حذف منها امر ما لذا لوان لديكم البرنامج وجزاكم الله عنا حسن الثواب


----------



## mahmoud khalid (18 مارس 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك عنا خيرا


----------



## eng: issa (18 مارس 2009)

*شكرا لكم وجزاكم اله كل خير*​


----------



## AMR GODA (4 أبريل 2009)

مشكور اخى فواز
اللهم اجعلها فى ميزان حسناته
والله ما قصرة 
وننتظر المزيد بفضل الله علي تم تحميل كل الملفات 
الملفات تعمل وجيدة


----------



## aree_79 (1 مايو 2009)

مشكوووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## ahmedebeid (2 مايو 2009)

السلام عليكم 
اريد منكم المساعده انا محتاج برنامج لحساب الكميات ضروري جدا


----------



## باسم محمود محيى (28 مايو 2009)

بارك الله فيك يا بشمهندس


----------



## منذر محسن (3 يونيو 2009)

بارك الله فيكم ممكن يا اخوان معلومات المشروع الاول


----------



## محمدسندباد (29 يونيو 2009)

*ارجو من الله ان يكتب ذللك في حسناتك وشكرا لك*


----------



## smasem66 (27 أغسطس 2009)

شكرا لكاخ فوز وكل من ساهم في العمل

لكني واجهتني مشكله في تحميل الدرس رقم 8 ودرس رقم 21 فهمي غير موجودين

وممعظم الدورس للاخوه موجوده على الرابطين

http://www.4shared.com/dir/3296259/4f693437/sharing.html

http://www.4shared.com/dir/5328441/63a7514b/sharing.html

فارجوا من لديه الدروس 8 و 21 ان يقوم بتحميلهم 
وجزاك الله خيرا يا اخ فواز لو اتتمت ما قمت به من خير وحملت الدرسين الباقيين على حساب الفور شيرد الذي حملت عليه معظم الدورس


----------



## smasem66 (30 أغسطس 2009)

الدروس تم اعادة رفعها من اخونا الكريم على هذا الرابط

http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t141496.html


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

مشكور كتير يا اخي فواز انا مهندس مساح من سوريا اذا سمحت اريد الكود aashto 2001 لتصميم الطرق

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

لتصميم المنحنيات الأفقية و الشاقولية و الأرتفاع الأضافي
اذا سمحت 

 وشكرا


----------



## علاء الدين الحسني (31 أغسطس 2009)

و الله يبارك بك كل هالأعمل اجيدة و الممتازة


----------



## فدوى المحجوب (4 سبتمبر 2009)

*الف شكر*

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
الف شكر على الملفات لقد استفدت منها كثيرا
فبارك الله فيكم جميعا
:14::13::30::12::77::75::20:


----------



## غزاله باجمال (4 سبتمبر 2009)

اخي المهندس فوازلوسمحت اذا كان معاك اي شي في الطرق من برامج وشروحات على سبيل المثال لاتد ارجو ان ترسله الى ايميلي maimony20102hotmail.comاكون شاكره ومقدره لكل تعاومكن معاي وشكرا زميلتكم م . غزاله باجمال الامارات


----------



## احمد بن ضيف الله (8 سبتمبر 2009)

الاخ فواز ارجو من سيادتك ان ترد على رسالتي حيث وانا اريد اي شي عن الsheet manager 
للضروره القصوى


----------



## منذر محسن (8 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم اريد اعرف هذه المحاضرات مال يا اصدار من land desktop واكون ممنون الكم لأن جربتها على اصدار 2006 ووجدت بعض الاختلافات


----------



## احمد بن ضيف الله (8 سبتمبر 2009)

ياجماعه الروابط مش شغاله معي


----------



## صقر العايد (8 سبتمبر 2009)

هذا الموقع يعطيتي غير مسموح دوما افيدوتي كيف اتزل الشرح من هذا الموقع جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## عماد واصف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

السلام عليك استازى مش عارف احمل دروس الشرح ممكن حد يفيدنى ارجو الرد وشكرا


----------



## عماد واصف (9 سبتمبر 2009)

اخوكم مساح ونفسي اتعلم اللاند هيفيدنى في شغلى ممكن حد يساعدنى ود ايمbatesta_emad[email protected]للى يحب يساعدنى


----------



## نجم مدنى (9 سبتمبر 2009)

مشكور على الدروس الجميلة

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## احمد بن ضيف الله (17 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم الحكمه يمانيه
بارك الله فيك م/ فواز العنسي
لم أكن أعلم أنك يمني الا بعد ان استمعت لشرحك للدروس وعرفت لهجتك
أخوك م/أحمد الصيادي اليمن أعمل في السعوديه


----------



## احمد بن ضيف الله (17 سبتمبر 2009)

نعم الحكمه يمانيه
بارك الله فيك م/ فواز العنسي
لم أكن أعلم أنك يمني الا بعد ان استمعت لشرحك للدروس وعرفت لهجتك
أخوك م/أحمد الصيادي اليمن أعمل في السعوديه

​​


----------



## yasserahmedelareny (13 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك الله خير عنا جميعا


----------



## kesbah (16 أكتوبر 2009)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)فلك بكل واحد حسنه


----------



## فواز العنسي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم 
كيف اخبار احلى مهندسين في اجمل منتدى 
بناء على رغبة المهندسين الذين ارادوا توضيح اكثر في الاخراج SHEET بعد التوفيق من الله انزلت الشيت الذي استخدمة وهو جاهز للاستخدام :
SHEET CROSS SECTION ملفات 
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871

SHEET CROSS SECTION صوت 

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871

SHEET PLAN AND PROFILE ملفات

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871

SHEET PLAN AND PROFILE صوت

http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## odwan (17 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك والف شكر جعلها الله في ميزان حسناتك أخي الكريم


----------



## فواز العنسي (17 أكتوبر 2009)

السلام عليكم :
اخواني واحبائي المهندسين اينما كنتم يعلم الله اني احبكم في الله واسأل الله الذي جمعنا هنا ان يجمعنا تحت ظلة اخوان على سرر متقابلين .
وصل إلى عمل شكرة تصاميم كبيرة لمشروع اكبر والذي لاحظتة من هذا التصميم انة اغلق الفجوه بين تصاميم المهندس المدني والانسان العادي بحيث يمكن لاي شخص فهم اعمالنا الهندسية وذات الطرقات وهو الاخراج النهائي للعمل بشكل 3 دي مبسط وسهل وليس خطوط وارقام .
لحد الان كل شى مضبوط ندخل في المشكلة 
المصممين اشتغلوا العمل ببرنامج CIVIL 3D وهذا والحمد للة سهل بس الاخراج بعد النهائي كان باستخدام برنامج Dynamite وهذا البرنامج يرتبط مع السفل ويخرج اخراج اكثر من مذهل 
بحثت عن البرنامج بعد عناء طويل توصلت ان البرنامج لا يمكن شرائة إلا من دبي فتواصلت مع ناس هناك .....الخ المهم اطلب المساعدة من كل مهندس قادر يوصل للبرنامج ان ينزلة على المنتدى وجزاة الله الله عنا مليار تلريون بليون خير .
والملف المرفق صور من فيدو لم استطع تنزيلة فصورت منة بعض الصور لتروا مقدار الابداع الذي سنصل الية انشاء الله وليس ذلك على لله بعزيز .
http://www.mediafire.com/?sharekey=aee31ccf6fc23ef4d956df2962098fcbe04e75f6e8ebb871


----------



## master_2055 (23 أكتوبر 2009)

جزاك اللة الخير كلة


----------



## abedodeh (24 أكتوبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله كل الخير لو سمحت باش مهندس كيف يمكنني ان اظهر ال pgl على سطح الشيت مانجر لل cross section وممكن ان تنزيل التمبلت الخاصة بالشيت مانجر السابقة وشكرا


----------



## yasserahmedelareny (26 أكتوبر 2009)

شكراااااا


----------



## الاقرع بن حابس (3 نوفمبر 2009)

نزلت الملفات وجاري العمل مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووورررررررررررررررررر


----------



## جعفرالقراشى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

باشمهندس فواز لك التحية والتقدير على المجهود الرائع ونتمنى من العزيز ان يجعلهوا فى ميزان حسناتك .

انا احتفظة بالفيديوهات منذ مدة ليست بالقصيرة لذلك اعرف قيمتها , فانا لم اطلع عليها فقط بالاتخذتها مرجع اعود اليه كلما نسيت شيئا فى اللاند ربنا يوفق وفى انتظار الجديد منك .

كل هذا منا لكى نعلمك ان مجهودك مقدر ولكى يكون دفعة معنوية لك وللجميع .

ومرة اخرى ربنا يحفظ اليمن السعيد و يقوى سواعد ابناء السودان وينصرهم على جبابرته


----------



## elymama (17 نوفمبر 2009)

الرابط ده صعب جدااا فى التحميل مرة مقفول ومره لا


----------



## labeeb (18 ديسمبر 2009)

مشكور بارك الله فيك


----------



## صقر العايد (18 ديسمبر 2009)

نعجز عن الشكر للمهندس فواز


----------



## az1615 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

السلام عليكم
الف شكر للاستاذ فواز العنسي فبصراحة عن طريقه عرفت بوجود برنامج الاند وعن طريقه تعلمته وبدأت اعمل بشركة كوني اعرف استخدم برنامج اللاند فبصراحة لااعرف كيف اشكرك استاذنا واعرف كيف اجازيك 
استاذي الدروس التي وضعتها عن الــ SHEET في الموقع http://www.mediafire.com
لم استطع تحميلها يرجى رفعها على غير رابط ( الفور شير ) ولك مني جزيل الشكر والاحترام


----------



## علىداود (19 ديسمبر 2009)

اخى فواز بارك الله فيك وخزاك الله كل خير


----------



## غفور (7 مارس 2010)

يا اخوانا انا بحاول انزل الشرح بس الرابط فيه حاجه ما بينزل معاى نرجو الايضاح


----------



## ابو يحيى السوري (8 مارس 2010)

جزاك الله عنا كل خير يا مهندس فواز

:77: :77: :77: :77: :77:

وجعل الله لك هذا العمل خاصه وباقي الاعمال في موازين حسناتك
وزادك الله من العلم أكثر وأكثر
وشششششششششششششششششششكراً :31:


----------



## الكنكاص (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## eng_es84 (10 مارس 2010)

بارك الله فيك يا بش مهندس انت واخوك


----------



## eng mahmoud2010 (16 أبريل 2010)

الله يبارك فيك يارب


----------



## niwar mohemmed (18 أبريل 2010)

شكرا وجزاك الله خيرا بس ليش الدروس من الدرس الثامن و صاعدا يقول ال file not found تقدر ان تسويه upload مرة اخرى مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## niwar mohemmed (21 أبريل 2010)

عندي سؤال عن الاند من المهندس فواز العنسي 
عندما احول شاشة الاند من الاند الى سيفل ديزاين بعض القوائم مثل profile , cross section مايجي هل عندك حل لهذه المشكلة و لماذا مايجي ذلك القوائم 
وشكرا 
الله يزود علمك


----------



## احمد عبدالعليم (21 أبريل 2010)

*شكرا جزيلا **** وبارك الله فيك*​


----------



## احمد رافت عماره (5 مايو 2010)

جزاك الله كل خير علي هذا المجهود وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## احمد رافت عماره (6 مايو 2010)

الاخ فواز العنسي اشكرك جزير الشكر


----------



## رماح بدر (9 يونيو 2010)

*جزاك الله خيرا*​


----------



## eng.thamir (22 أغسطس 2010)

الأخ المهندس فواز أنا ثامر من اليمن، كيف ممكن الحصول على مواضيع دروس الهيدرولوجي من اللاند وكذلك الأنابيب وعمل أكثر من حارةفي الطريق


----------



## ماهر عطيفي (16 أكتوبر 2010)

الاخ فواز بالنسبة للدروس تشتغل في البداية ثم يقف الشرح هل هناك حل لهذة المشكلة واشكرك على هذا المجهود الرائع


----------



## عزمي حماد (3 نوفمبر 2010)

الله يبارك فيك ويرحم والديك
مجهود كبير ... أسأل الله أن يزيدك من علمه
الحقيقة أنني عملت باليمن السعيد ... وكانت من اجمل ايام حياتي
واعتز بأنني قبل مغادرتي اليمن اتممت تعليم 11 مساح يمني معظمهم من تعز
تحياتي لك ولليمن الحبيب
​


----------



## elfaki (29 ديسمبر 2010)

اخى الكريم م. فواز العنسى بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً على ما أفدتنا به علم و أسأل الله الكريم أن يجعل هذا العمل فى ميزان حسناتك.
أخى فواز هل من الممكن شرح وتوضيح دروس الهايدرولوجى و الأنابيب و عمل أكثر من حارة باللاند؟


----------



## sialla87 (3 يناير 2011)

*[font=&quot]جزاك الله خيرا[/font]*


----------



## fadell (4 يناير 2011)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## ضرغام المساح (4 يناير 2011)

شكرا


----------



## mohie sad (4 يناير 2011)

*تحية*

تحية طيبة للأخ فواز جزاك الله كل خير على هذا المجهود العظيم ولكن الروابط منتهية فأرجو من حضرتكم اعادة الرف حتى تعم الفيدة على الجميع ولك منى جزيل الشكر


----------



## امير محمد المصري (15 مارس 2011)

لو سمحت يا اخ فواز عندي سؤال مهم جدا
انا كنت عايز كميات الحفر والردم وعندي المناسيب التصميمه ومناسيب الارض الطبيعيه في طريقه ببرنامج الاند توفر عليا مجهود ولكم مني جزيل الشكر علي المجهود العظيم ارجو الرد


----------



## امير محمد المصري (15 مارس 2011)

اخى الكريم م. فواز العنسى بارك الله فيك وجزاك الله خيراً 
عندي سؤال مهم لو سمحت
انا عايز احسب كميات الحفر والردم وانا عندي المناسيب التصميميه ومناسيب الارض الطبيعيه يعني مش انا الي هحط الناسيب التصميميه هل ده ينفع بالربنامج وازاي ياريت ترد عليا


----------



## المساح الجديد (12 يوليو 2011)

مشاركة ممتازة


----------



## فالكون (12 يوليو 2011)

Download not available


----------



## gandi abdalla saad (18 أبريل 2012)

ياشباب نزلو الدرس اللاند لو سمحتو وشكرا


----------



## hassan.algabry (21 ديسمبر 2012)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## maged dida (22 ديسمبر 2012)

اللينكات منتهيه


----------



## OSMAN MOHA HAJOMAR (24 ديسمبر 2012)

تشكر أخي الكريم جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------

